# OOC - Lost Tomb of the Sphinx Queen - 14th Level Dungeon Crawl



## Malvoisin (May 30, 2006)

I am now recruiting for a high-level one-shot adventure, 'Lost Tomb of the Sphinx Queen' from Goodman Games.

Be aware that this is a published module from Goodman's Dungeon Crawl Classics series. Potential players should be aware of the manifesto for this series, to wit:

"Remember the good old days, when adventures were underground, NPCs were there to be killed, and the finale of every dungeon was the dragon on the 20th level? Those days are back. Dungeon Crawl Classics don't waste your time with long-winded speeches, weird campaign settings, or NPCs who aren't meant to be killed. Each adventure is 100% good, solid dungeon crawl, with the monsters you know, the traps you fear, and the secret doors you know are there somewhere."

For this adventure, I will need 5 characters of 14th level. The dungeon has a lot of traps and riddles, in addition to plenty of exciting combat encounters. A well-balanced party will be needed. Players with some experience at high-level D&D play would also be preferable.  Also, I strongly prefer players who are able to post on a near daily basis, to keep the game moving.

Although the game is set ostensibly in an Egyptian setting, character concepts need not reflect this (although they may if you wish).

For this game, I am leaving acceptable rules supplements wide open. Nearly anything published by WotC will be considered, although anything non-core is subject to my final approval. The players will not be selected on a first-come, first-served basis. I will choose the players based on strength of character concept, and party balance.

If this sounds like a game you'd enjoy, please reply with an expression of interest, and a character idea. I *do not* want full character sheets at this time...just a paragraph detailing the race/class of the character you'd like to play, as well as perhaps some pertinent feats, spells, or equipment that help define your concept.

Give a holler if you have any questions.

Thanks for your time!
Malvoisin


----------



## Gli'jar (May 30, 2006)

I am interested. I will edit the post to add additional particulars but off hand a human cleric/radiant servant of Pelor or Ra if the diety switch matches for the class. Focus will be healing and undead combat.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 30, 2006)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> I am interested. I will edit the post to add additional particulars but off hand a human cleric/radiant servant of Pelor or Ra if the diety switch matches for the class. Focus will be healing and undead combat.




All right, sounds like a good start. I look forward to any further details you'd like to provide.


----------



## Ferrix (May 30, 2006)

I'll toss my hat in as a straight up human fighter 

Using some material from the PHB II (for those high level fighter goodies it offers).

Do you have any other creation guidelines for us (rolling, point buy, hp)?


----------



## Malvoisin (May 30, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'll toss my hat in as a straight up human fighter
> 
> Using some material from the PHB II (for those high level fighter goodies it offers).
> 
> Do you have any other creation guidelines for us (rolling, point buy, hp)?




I don't want to get too far into specific creation guidelines, because I'd rather discuss the characters as concepts right now, rather than as stats.

I can tell you that ability scores will be determined by point buy (probably 28). I will assign hit point totals (don't worry, I'm generous).

Tell me more about your fighter....which feats in particular from the PHB II are interesting to you?


----------



## Ferrix (May 30, 2006)

The combat focus line, as well as Melee Weapon Mastery, Slashing Flurry, Short Haft.

A pole-arm fighter, along the weapon master line.  Calm nerves, skilled but softspoken about it, has a quiet determination.  No physical stat necessarily dominating.

Was wondering if you'd allow the Kensai fighter variant from dragon #310, but it's not necessary.

Loses medium, heavy armor & shield proficiency, as well as martial weapon (all).  Gains martial or exotic proficiency in one weapon.  Loses 1st level bonus feat but instead gains a +1 to attack & damage rolls with chosen weapon.  Bonus increases by 1 at every 5th level.


----------



## Tinner (May 30, 2006)

I'm very interested!

My character concept is a Gnomish Naysayer.
What I mean by that is a gnome bard who specializes in oration as his performance style.
Additionally, he's maxed out on the feats/spells/skills that improve his ability to counterspell other spellcasters. ie. Improved Counterspell, Dispel Magic, Spellcraft, etc.

Picture a cranky disagreeable gnome who just loves to argue. His outer surface is gruff and irritable, but deep down inside he's got a heart of gold.

He adventures for the thrill of "shouting down" high powered spellcasters. He loves nothing better than using his voice to halt evil casters and ruin their plans with the sound of his voice.

Getting mad treasure and "bling-bling" is just a bonus.

Sound good?


----------



## Kafkonia (May 30, 2006)

Ichigo Yuri studied at the monastery almost from the day he was born. He trained with the masters, he swept the grounds, he learned the texts from which the brothers drew their inspiration. There was no doubt in his mind that the path of order was the path for him, and he followed it with every fibre in his being.

Then something went horribly wrong. A gate to Limbo opened in the centre of the temple, and out poured slaadi, chaos beasts, and things even less coherent. The monks battled bravely against the onslaught but were overwhelmed, slaughtered, implanted, and transformed -- all but Ichigo, who was left untouched.

Guilt and anger drove him to seek the reason for this catastrophe. Why had the portal opened? Who had opened it? The answer he learned horrified him.

The portal had been a mistake, triggered when a nearby wizard had sneezed while casting a summon monster spell. There was no reason beyond that.

Something in Ichigo snapped that day, and he might very well have descended into madness if the Xaositects hadn't found him. He embraced their teachings of a random universe with an even greater fervour than he had the ordered instructions of his senseis at the monastery. The world had no great plan, no great purpose -- one could only hope to ride out the storm of chaos.

----

Ichigo Yuri is a human Monk 10/Chaotician 4 (from the Planar Handbook.) His alignment changed from Lawful to Chaotic, so he can never go back to Monk -- but he doesn't lose any of the class traits.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 30, 2006)

I'd like to throw in my hat too.

I've always wanted to play a mystic theurge. This is the progression I was thinking: Wizard 5/ Ur-Priest 2/Mystic theurge 7

Probably human, used to agressively pursue dark power (hence the Ur-Priest) and has veered off that path somewhat (used to be LE but is now LN).

Feats will focus on metamagics (almost exclusively) and I'm thinking he'll be the arcane know-it-all of the party.

If the concept is approved, I'll start working on the stats.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2006)

I'm interested too!

I've several concepts...a scouty rangerish sort POSSIBLY with Horizon Walker...we'll see. Likely archer/ranger who likes to snipe. Hmm! Maybe even dipping into Shadowdancer? HMMM. Some interesting ideas there...

I'd also love to try a high level Duskblade from PHBII, possibly with Arcane Strike from Complete Warrior...and wielding a spiked chain. 

Alternatively, a straight sorceror would be fun at that level...focusing on blasties and some utility/defense, most likely. Might even be fun to make it a kobold! Little...yappy guy, who discharges huge blasts of arcane whuppy. Hee.

Oh oh! And this could be a great setting for my Damage Magnet, Kuma! Barbarian/Sorceror/Dragon Disciple. Big guy. Big sword. Hits hard, has lots of HP. That's his schtick, and he does it well. BUAGH!


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 30, 2006)

I too am interested!

I will go with boom sorcerer.  Straight up 14th level sorcerer with all kinds of good spells.  I will post more when get them all compiled.  

Mostly Orbs and Fireball with draconic feats if I take a prestige class I was wondering about War Wizard.  Or something else from PHB 2 in the Alternates section.


----------



## Gli'jar (May 31, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> All right, sounds like a good start. I look forward to any further details you'd like to provide.




As promised...

Taking after his brother, Monitor Jai Tal’Utel, Ali Tal’Utel entered the faith. 
The younger of the pair, Ali watched his brother rise through the ranks of 
the clergy. When Jai chose the path of Monitor he left the monastery, 
forwent the ecclesiastical duties of the faith to focus on becoming a war 
priest, battling the foes of light.

Ali however chose a different path.  The path of Binder was more to his 
disposition. Where his brother has both the mentality and physicality of 
a war priest, Ali possessed a healing ability, iron determination in facing 
the foes of light.  It is for these reasons, Ali chose to focus his abilities 
on helping those who could not help themselves.  

While on a journey to aid a razed village, Ali and his entourage were 
attacked by the undead villagers and their creators.  It was a trap, and 
though outnumbered, the undead fell to the prayers, faith, steeled 
determination and holy might of Ra.  Many of Ali’s friends and compatriots 
died that day and it was at this point that Ali decided he would partake 
in the journey, as did his brother, and begin his life as an adventurer 
cleansing the world of those enemies of light.  It is the path he follows to 
this day.

Class Cleric 6/ Radiant Servant of Pelor (Ra) from complete divine 8
Domains of healing, sun and glory(bonus)
Feats along the line of extra turning, augment healing, spell penetration,
 divine spell power feats along the lines of enhancing healing and turning 
abilities. Some more for flavor over crunch.


----------



## Gli'jar (May 31, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> I'd like to throw in my hat too.
> 
> I've always wanted to play a mystic theurge. This is the progression I was thinking: Wizard 5/ Ur-Priest 2/Mystic theurge 7
> 
> SG




Curious as to how this works. Interesting take on the Ur-Priest not able to cast divine spells as a requisite. Always figured ex cleric rather than not being a cleric to begin with. However figure in a level of rogue in to make it work to get bluff otherwise you don't qualify until like 12, or is there a remedy for that? I stopped buying books, too expensive trying to maintain a library of WOTC products.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 31, 2006)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Curious as to how this works. Interesting take on the Ur-Priest not able to cast divine spells as a requisite. Always figured ex cleric rather than not being a cleric to begin with. However figure in a level of rogue in to make it work to get bluff otherwise you don't qualify until like 12, or is there a remedy for that? I stopped buying books, too expensive trying to maintain a library of WOTC products.




You're 100% right! I didn't notice that detail. Thanks!

Actually, it would also work if I did Bard 1/Wizard 4/Ur-Priest 2/ MT7. The skill selection would work in my favor.

Hmm...I could also do Bard 5/Ur-Priest 2/Mystic theurge 3/Sublime chord 1/ Mystic theurge 3 (the arcane caster levels added to the sublime chord, total MT levels=6)

The character's alignment history would then be LN at 1st level (Bard), gradual transition to LE throughout the following levels. LE for Ur-Priest, and a very gradual shift back to LN thereafter. Even when LE, he wasn't the "pull wings off butterflies to torture them" kind of evil; more the "I want power and don't really care wether I have to step over you" type (think of the early Raislin in the Dragonlance novels). 

He'd still be attacted to power, but realized throughout his career that he couldn't be too agressive, otherwize too many forces (aka goodie two-shoes!) would try to stop him.

OK, so, I'll wait for an official green light before I spec. him out.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Pinotage (May 31, 2006)

Count me in as very interested as well! Thinking of playing a human warlock or a dwarven or human rogue-type focusing on combat - flanking and sneak attack, with a good utility arsenal through magic and Use Magic Device, perhaps even a shadowdancer. There's been some interest in mystic theurge and sorcerer so maybe the warlock might not be the best idea.

I'll shoot with both ideas for a warlock and rogue-type, and see how that goes.

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage (May 31, 2006)

Human Warlock 14

*Description:* Scarlet is short and petite, with fine very attractive features. Standing barely five feet in physical height, she can be giant-sized in personality. Her long blond hair is wild and often unkept, although she tries to be as neat as possible. Her nose is thin and delicate, her lips full and round, and her eyes dark blue with the wildness of her spirit.

She moves quickly and hastily, always in a hurry and always willing to try anything that won't get her killed. She dresses in comfortable clothes, mostly shades of green, and is frequently found wearing a bandana to protect her delicate skin from the sun. She is lightly tanned, with a skinny, somewhat muscular frame, and were her hair short not a few would mistake her for a boy.  

*Brief Personality:* Scarlet is a wild and pleasant girl, free from the restraints of the world and with an open heart. While unpredicatable and wild of spirit, her heart is gentle and she makes at most times for an amiable companion. She views the world as one giant opportunity, and despite her small size and stature, she has a giant lust for life, the changing environment and the thirst of adventure. She makes for a powerful ally, freely drawing on the power of her heritage, and capable of swift destruction, even if it's not warranted.

*Brief Background:* By far the most important event in Scarlet's life was her capture and abduction by tielfing raiders from the outer planes. Beaten and bloodied she'd been held and misused, but quickly realised that being an ally was better than being an enemy. Her fascination for the planes and the power of the tieflings grew with time as did her knowledge of the worlds beyond and the variety of knowledge and power that it offered. Though not swayed by the evil of the tieflings, she was touched by their chaotic nature and despite her ordeals maintained the goodness of her heart.

Used for a variety of different magical experiments during her captivity, these unlocked  within her a power she had not known existed. She buried her feelings of torment and hatred, and grasped this opportunity with everything she had. Darkness grew in her, but a darkness of power not of personality, and on a latter raid by tielfing warriors and priests to the Material Plane, she managed a reckless escape. Filled with gratefulness and wonder of the worlds and planes around her, she grew quickly in her dark and choatic power, and ventured far and wide in search of all things new.

*Character:* Warlock with a focus on utility and scouting. Invocations include Dark One's Own Luck, Walk Unseen, Fell Flight, Vitriolic Blast, Baleful Utterance, See the Unseen, Eldricht Chain, etc. Will rely on Use Magic Device for utility scrolls and wands.

That's the first one. DM, when are you intending to start this grand venture?

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage (May 31, 2006)

Human (or Dwarf - below is for human) Rogue/Fighter/Barbarian 11/1/2 or something like that (possibly Tempest prestige class)

*Description:* Tall, strong and athletic, Keira is a woman who lives by simple values and simple beliefs. Her hair is blond and long, her facial features rugged from life's battles, her brown eyes penetrating and open. She is clad in simple brown clothing, barely fit for most peasants, but she is comfortable in life's simplicity. Her quiet and seemingly humble outward appearance masks a character that is at times unyielding and without a willingness to accept the obvious. She puts her faith in her weapons and her will to survive.

*Brief Background:* Full of mischief and desire for adventure, Keira often ended up in trouble in the small village she grew up in. Stealing was only a minor hassle, as she generally returned everything she'd stolen - it was the tricks and small traps she laid that annoyed people the most, particularly if the burly mayor ended up flat on his back yet again at an important function in the village's inn. In fact, after many threats to be banished, she eventually gave up and left on her own.

She spent years around wandering and travelling both wilderness and cities, adventuring with various group here and there until she grew tired of the bloodshed and the killing. The cities offered her the chance for excitement and money, and she spent some time there in the local thieves' guild, but never for long in one place. By chance she stole a local barbarian dignatory's medallion, only to have her plan foiled by the keen eyes of a small little boy. The city powers gave her over to the barbarian tribe, and she was enslaved for a number of months. 

Through sheer cunning she managed to worm her way out of her slavery, and soon the barbarian tribe realised her usefulness. She joined them on their travels, hunting and moving, and teaching those around her what she knew. She could run with them, she could eat with them, she could drink with them, and was even initiated into the tribe, despite being a female. She eventually snuck away one night leaving behind a number of reminders of her presence but without saying goodbye. The wide world awaited, and she was never one for staying in one place for too long.

*Character:* Scout and rogue focused on two-weapon fighting and melee combat. Uses flanking, sneak attack for attack and Use Magic Device for utility and defense. Can disarm traps, find them and open locks and do all the typical rogue-type stuff. Strong enough to help the fighters in combat as well.

That's the second one, and my favourite of the two.

Pinotage


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2006)

G'day Malvoisin,

Hmmm, sounds interesting. I'm a 1st edition onwards player so love the feel of those Goodman Games adventures. Bring all the old memories flooding in 

I'll stick my hand up for a Rogue slot. Going with the Egyptian flavour I'll head with the catfolk from Races of the Wild (pg 92) as my race and perhaps look at the Dungeon Delver PC (from Complete Adventurer - a tomb robber type PC), Thief-Acrobat (from Complete Adventurer - your Aladdin/Robyn Hood sort of role), or perhaps the Scorpion Heritor (from Sandstorm - a silent, stealthy killer, almost an assassin but not quite (and not evil)). All those options excite me and I would be happy to take guidance from you on what you think would fit in best. If there is a heavy focus on traps etc perhaps 2 rogues might be warranted one with more of an emphasis on combat and the other on steath?

Feats and skills would depend on what option above I took of course.

I'm thinking split personality, probably female, slinky, some skills in perform dance, light-footed, stealthy, likes her creature comforts, curious, likeable but dangerous when riled but on the other hand calculating, cold, deceptive and ruthless.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Tinner (May 31, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> The character's alignment history would then be LN at 1st level (Bard), gradual transition to LE throughout the following levels. LE for Ur-Priest, and a very gradual shift back to LN thereafter. Even when LE, he wasn't the "pull wings off butterflies to torture them" kind of evil; more the "I want power and don't really care wether I have to step over you" type (think of the early Raislin in the Dragonlance novels).




Except for the fact that a first level bard can't be lawful, you're almost there.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 31, 2006)

Hello, all, and thanks for all the interest so far.... 

There are many great ideas out there so far, and I'm going to be making my player selections very soon. In fact, I think I'll leave things open for only one more day, and name the players tomorrow morning.

Some specific comments:

@Gli'jar and Ferrix: Thanks both of you for the additional information. Should be enough to go on now. Gli'jar, I do like the Egyptian feel of your character, and if selected, I think it would be fun to make him a Radiant Servant of 'Ra'...just for flavor's sake. 

@Tinner: Hmm, I'm torn. I find the concept very interesting, and I feel that counterspelling is a very under-utilized game mechanic. Having said that, I'm just not sure that this character would be able to be used to his full potential in this game. What role do you see him playing when not facing an enemy spellcaster?

@Kafkonia: Interesting concept. Can you give me more details about the Chaotician PrC? I don't own the new Planes book, so I am in the dark on that.

@Steve Gorak: In theory, playing a Mystic Theurge is acceptable. Please try to settle on a specific build (that doesn't violate any alighment restrictions  ), as this will make it easier for me to evaluate your character.

@Shayuri: Wow, so many ideas! Actually, that's a good thing, as it gives me flexibilty in evaluating where your character might potentially fit from a 'balanced party' standpoint.

@Amazing Triangle: A boomy arcane caster is, of course, always useful on a dangerous dungeon crawl. I think I'd pass on allowing the War Wizard, as I'd prefer to stick to official WotC published material. Still, there are a lot of other ways you can go with a high-level sorcerer, and I'd be interested in seeing other ideas from you along those lines.

@Pinotage: Nice description on both of your concepts, and I like them both!  Well done, not much for me to add.

@D20Dazza: Catfolk! I love it! I agree with you, this adventure could easily support more than one roguish character. All of your options have merit, and I would probably ask you to develop one specifically, based on the mix of other PCs in the group.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 31, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> @Kafkonia: Interesting concept. Can you give me more details about the Chaotician PrC? I don't own the new Planes book, so I am in the dark on that.




Sure. The fluff is: Chaticians are part of the Xaositects, who like to enjoy the phenomena of chaos.

Crunch:
-Good BAB, good REF, poor WILL & FORT.
-d10 HD, 4+int skills.
-Proficient with simple & martial weapons, all armour and shields.
-1st level "Chaotic Contagion" -- melee touch attack causes target to take -2 AC against attacks made by character, -2 on saves to resist character's spells/abilities, -2 on skills opposed by character. Will save vs. 10+class level+CHA negates and gives immunity for 24 hours. Effect lasts 1 hour per class level.
-1st level "Scofflaw" -- divination by lawful characters difficult; effect of a nondetection spell only vs. lawful alignment. Check vs. 15+class level+cha. Suppressed/resumed as free action.
-2nd level "Anarchic Grace" -- Once per day, gains 50% miss chance, even against true seeing. Free action to activate, lasts for class level rounds. Afterwards, character is fatigued for one minute. At 4th level, can be used 2/day.
-3rd level "Babble" -- Once per day, generate 10 foot radius emanation that turns all sounds into noise. Verbal communication impossible, spells with verbal components can't be cast, verbal triggers don't work, sonic effects and damage have no effect.
-3rd level "Clarity of Confusion" -- +2 insight bonus on saves against illusion (pattern), enchantment (compulsion), and lawful spells.

At fifth level, he'd get a reroll ability, but I'm not sure about the mechanics of that in PbP so I was probably going to head in another direction.


----------



## Saracor (May 31, 2006)

Owning a number of these modules, this one has to be one of my favorites. I found a well balanced party is really necessary. As the GM, be wary of strange builds (the feral barabarian I had one time was a real pain in some encounters but nearly useless in others). I can certainly say this one is a real challenge for a party and takes a good amount of thinking to get things done. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tinner (May 31, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> @Tinner: Hmm, I'm torn. I find the concept very interesting, and I feel that counterspelling is a very under-utilized game mechanic. Having said that, I'm just not sure that this character would be able to be used to his full potential in this game. What role do you see him playing when not facing an enemy spellcaster?




Well, since you mentioned that you wanted five PC for this adventure, there's almost no better character to fill that 5th slot than a bard.
His spells give him a secondary role as a healer, his fighting abilities let him snipe and flank almost as well as a rogue, he can handle traps and locks almost as well as the rogue too. With some of the spells from the Spell Compendium added in, he can dish out damage like an arcane blaster too.
Don't forget the major buffing abilities either! At 14th level a bard is capable of greatly enhancing his team's combat abilities. He can also respond to nearly any situation they are in. First with the counterspells, but he can also break enchantments, fascinate intelligent opponents, etc.
Of course, he's a bard, so he's never going to be the front line fighter, or the main healer, or the blaster. Instead, he's the backup player, jack of all trades and utility infielder. And if the cleric goes down, who else is going to be able to get him moving again? If the rogue is off scouting, who's going to handle the locked door? If the fighter's going toe-to-toe with the BBEG, who's going to handle his number one henchman? The bard, that's who.
Now I don't know how liberal you are with the Bardic Knowledge class feature, but at 14 level a bard can identify magic items, cast Legend Lore to learn hidden secrets, and with the Obscure Knowledge feat, some decent ranks in Gather Information, Diplomacy and Bluff, a bard can suss out nearly any hidden secret. As a DM, you've got no better friend than a bard if you need to get information to the PC's.

So IMO, a bard would be the perfect fifth PC for this adventure. He can serve as a backup for any other class, and adds enough unique abilities to make him and interesting and viable character. Bards are incredibly versatile, and a lot of fun.

Hope you think so too.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 31, 2006)

Ok then :: Salutes:: boss

Let me comb my material and see what I can do any limitations on material?  Do you count Dragon Magazine or only published WOTC books?  Campaign specific material? Just so I know what I can look at.

I will get a spell sheet up here shortly after I stop getting scorched by the sun


----------



## Fenris (May 31, 2006)

I've been keeping an eye on this thread and have decided to toss in a concept as well.

Out of the desert he comes. A lone figure stalking the desolate wastes. He has traveled over much of the desert. He was born here, he will die here. And he knows the desert better than anyone. He can find water where others cannot. He can find food, shelter all in the face of the implacable sun. He hunts the men and beasts who cross the desert into his people's territory. Asking for respect from those who have entered unknowingly, dealing death to those who are enemies of his people. 

The swirling sands obscure the footprints of those who have come tomost eyes. But he can find the smallest spore to follow. He is a tireless hunter following his quarry over dune and rock. In the distance, a black speck, his prey. In a heartbeat a flurry of arrows sails out across the desert, and the speck wavers, then falls to be consumed by the desert.


So I am thinking a ranger. Most likely human, but maybe a desert elf. A bedouin either way. Someone who knows the desert very well and can survive for days out there. Focused on ranged combat, so archery feats (Precise shot, rapid shot) etc. I might look at Horizon Walker or a level of rogue or fighter. But Ranger would be the main deal. His limited spells would help with survival (finding food and water) or hunting and of course a back up healer.

Favored enemy would be a desert specific creature or race, depending on ho you want to run it. His animal companion could be a falcon or maybe a horse. I would need to look at the list and run what would work by you.


----------



## Pinotage (May 31, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> @Pinotage: Nice description on both of your concepts, and I like them both!  Well done, not much for me to add.




Cool! I look forward to playing if I get in. First game here on ENWorld, but an old hand of 5 years on other sites. PbP is the only way I play these days, and I love it!    

For what it's worth, I tend to expand a lot on histories and background in play as I develop a character - sometimes the starting concept is just that, a concept. Once I get a feel for the character, there's opportunity to develop it further. It's one of the things I like about PbP games - character development is a lot easier.

Pinotage


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> @D20Dazza: Catfolk! I love it! I agree with you, this adventure could easily support more than one roguish character. All of your options have merit, and I would probably ask you to develop one specifically, based on the mix of other PCs in the group.




Groovy, glad to see we'e on a similiar wave length.  I'm keen to start working on the background so is there one build you see as being the most useful? I know, too keen


----------



## Rayex (May 31, 2006)

Being a son of a nomad Royce early on learned the dangers of the desert. It was fated, he now "knows", that the tribe would be exterminated. It had been an exceptionally hot night on the dunes and the gurads was tired and unfocused. The savage orcs went through the camp like a hot knife through butter. None were left alive - except Royce. He was lucky and survived, but not unhurt. He suffered a vicious blow to the head that would forever leave him slightly addled. He wandered alone for days, crawling from one oasis to another. One day his strength ended, and he fell asleep.

Ten, or so, years later he woke up in the desert again. Any recollection of past years were gone, but a new-found strength of mind had surfaced. He soon encountered a band of goblins, bickering amongst themselves and tossing around the remains of what looked like a elven baby. A fury filled his mind, and his vision was blurry as he attacked the goblins without fear. Minutes later the goblins were no more, all that remained was ashes and bones. Amazed at his own, till now unknown, abilities Royce started to carefully tap into his now considerable powers. He could throw around spells of destruction with ease - and spells dealing with fire even more easily.

So now he wanders the desert seeking for anything that might tell him what he did the last ten years and where his powers came from.


Royce will be a Desert Elf (from Unearthed Arcana, if allowed) Warmage 10 / Elemental Savant 4, focusing on fire spells. 
He will have high intelligence and semi-high charisma, but quite low wisdom. He is smart, but lack common sense. 
He will probably suffer from at least one phobia, thinking of water. 
He'll be an offensive character by all means, foregoing any armor or such to better be able to damage his enemies. 
Most likely Chaotic Neutral.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 1, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> @Steve Gorak: In theory, playing a Mystic Theurge is acceptable. Please try to settle on a specific build (that doesn't violate any alighment restrictions  ), as this will make it easier for me to evaluate your character.




OK, sorry about that (derp!)! For some reason, I thought that the bard could be anything with a neutral alignment (it's been ages since I played one).

So, keeping things simple (and legal): Sorceror 5 / Ur-Priest 2 / MT 7 with the Education feat (from the Forgotten Realms Campaign Sourcebook - All Knowledge skills are class skills for you. +1 on each of two Knowledge skills of your choice.). 

Alternatively, maybe human paragon 3/Sorceror 2 / Ur-Priest 2 / MT 7

Same character concept, with minor differences ( I haven't decided if I want to loose 1 level of Sorceror (1st option) to trade it for extra HP, an extra feat , and extra HP).

Whatever the case, it's all kosher and all pre-requisites can be met!  

Feat selection will include:  Cosmopolitan (if applicable), a bunch of metamagic feats & possibly divine metamagic (from Complete Divine) with extra turning.

I like the idea of his alignment changing from N to E and back to N, and being Loyal is key for this concept to work.

So, I'm waiting for approval before doing all the work.
Thanks and cheers!

SG


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 1, 2006)

Hee...that's one reason I posted so many. I tend to come up with tons of ideas, so it's easy for me to fit into a party.

However, given where others are going, I can see "openings" either in a utility mage slot (possibly a Beguiler, which would complement the warmage very well) and in the heavy duty meatshield slot. I'm thinking the dragon disciple idea I have would be excellent for that, since in one measeley level he'll be immune to fire...and thus he can rush into melee, and the Warmage can freely blast away with fireballs, meteor swarms, etc etc...and Kuma won't mind a bit. 

Spikey Chain Duskblade would also work decently, since he can attack with reach, which makes avoiding him with AoE's that much easier.

Agh, so many ideas... Do any seem especially appropriate for developing? I suppose I should wait and see if I'm actually in first.


----------



## Gli'jar (Jun 1, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hello, all, and thanks for all the interest so far....
> 
> Some specific comments:
> 
> @Gli'jar, I do like the Egyptian feel of your character, and if selected, I think it would be fun to make him a Radiant Servant of 'Ra'...just for flavor's sake.




Will Ra work?  I do not have the gods book so I am unsure of his domains, searches reveal he does not have healing as a domain. Radiant servant needs healing and sun.  Need not be Ra, any egyptian god will suffice, Horus is another sun god that comes to mind. Your call however, upon which god is most appropriate. 
I found the following which may work, sounds good, however Anubis is generally regarded as a god of the underworld.
[sblock]
ANUBIS (god of embalming and pharmacy, guardian of the dead)
Intermediate god

ALIGNMENT: Lawful Good
APPEARANCE: Man with the Head of a Black Jackal
SYMBOL: Black Jackal
DOMAINS: Good, Healing, Knowledge, Sun.

Anubis is the bastard son of Osiris and Nephthys, conceived when Nephthys seduced Osiris while he was drunk. Anubis helped Isis in the resurrection of her husband, and he now lives in Tuat, the underworld, as a guide and protector of the dead.

Anubis is somewhat grim and humorless but intendely loyal. that loyalty is given to his father Osiris, his mother Nephthys, his aunt Isis, and his half-brother Horus. No one, not even the elder gods, can make him cross their wills, and any disagreement among them trooubles him greatly. He also extends this loyalty to the dead, whom he protects. 
[/sblock]

Would you like any more information regarding character and/or concept or have I provided enough information for you to decide?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 1, 2006)

I think of going straight up sorcerer.  
I will make him a shuned noble's child who is sent to a wizard's school to learn how to control his magic outbursts.  His training with metamagics helped him to control and constrain his gift.  Though his inability to learn multiple spells caused him to specialize in spell power to win his duels.  When it was apparent that his power out stripped that of the leaders he was sent on a "mission."  The mission was to recover a stone.  When he found the stone he realized that the whole thing was a trap.  He spent 1 year fighting his way out of the hole that he was left in.  Armed with his knowledge he begins his training a new.

[sblock=simple spell list]1-Mage Armor, Magic Missle

2-shieldbearer, Scorching Ray, Lesser Orb (acid or Force)

3-Fireball, Haste

4-Orb of (acid)

5-blink, greater, Sakkratar's triple strike

6-disintegrate, Starmantle

7- forcecage, radiant assault

8-iron body, sunburst

9- summon elemental monolith[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm interested in playing a non-evil Necropolitian (Libris Mortis) Necromancer (Specialist Wizard 3 / Archvist 3 / Mystic Theurge 7 or something similar such as a Dread Necromancer, Cleric with the True Necromancer PrC). 

Born in the Secret Necropolis (City of the Dead) Aman-tep, is fascinated by lost lore of the ancient Pharaohs and their undead guardians, Aman-tep actively seeks out hidden tombs and explores them in the hope of discovering forgotten lore and to further his understanding of Undeath.

Aman-Tep would act as a secondary spellcaster of some sort most likely with both Arcane and Divine spellcasting ability, and have plenty of undead allies to use as meat shields.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 1, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Whatever the case, it's all kosher and all pre-requisites can be met!




Re-derp! I forgot the +3 For requisite for Ur-priest.

So, my final answer is: Human Monk 2/Sorceror 4/Ur-priest 2/Mystic theurge 6 *with* the education feat at 1st level.

Phew. All set. This is beyond any doubt the hardest build I've ever done.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 1, 2006)

To work and back I come, and many more posts to read. 

I am going to officially declare the recruiting phase of this thread closed now, as there are already so many good players interested, I am going to have a tough enough time choosing as it is. 

Let's see, specific comments.....

@Tinner: Thanks for elaborating in depth as to your vision for your bard character. I agree, bards to do fare quite well in that 'utility' role. Much more to go on, now.

@Amazing Triangle: As to your question about legal sources....Published WotC material (in book form) should mostly be allowable. I would need to review anything from Dragon magazine, and make a decision on a case by case basis. You'd have to send me the details, as I don't own many of the mags. Campaign specific material is also debatable. It depends on whether it is strongly 'Faerunian' or 'Eberronian' (or whatever-ian) in flavor. If it feels out of place in the game, I'll likely say no. If suitably generic, you have a good shot. Thanks for the sample spell list, btw.

@Fenris: Well, thanks for making my job harder with that good ranger submission.  Desert Elf, very appropriate.

@Pinotage and D20Dazza: hold tight until I can make my player decisions. If you guys get in, we'll work together to develop your ideas further.

@Rayex: Another Desert Elf, and this one a Warmage, eh? Very good, I'll add your idea to the 'arcane caster' pile. Again, it just makes things tougher.

@Steve Gorak: Thanks for finally settling on a build.  It makes things easier on this DM.

@Shayuri: It's true that one or more of your ideas is more interesting to me than others, but I'll keep mum on the details for now. As you said, it's best if I name the players first.

@Gli'jar: I think it's wholly appropriate for a devotee of Ra to hold to the domains of healing and sun, regardless of what the books say.  It's really more a matter of flavor, anyway. For all practical intents and purposes, your character's deity would just be Pelor renamed.  You have provided enough info for me to be able to make a decision, yes.

@Lord_Raven88: Your necromancer is the final concept I will consider. Again, a very good concept, and true to the Egyptian feel of the game. Thanks!

As I said, recruiting is now closed, and I will decide on the players for the game. Look for the announcement tomorrow morning, most likely. If I get delayed, it will be Friday for sure.

Thanks to all of you!
Malvoisin


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2006)

No worries mate, a pleasure in fact.

Thanks to you for the thread. I haven't seen many (in fact any) Egyptian themed games on here, makes a nice change to the standard fantasy fare. 

Good luck with choosing. You've got quite a task ahead of you 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 1, 2006)

Alrighty, the time has come to announce the players!  First off, let me again say that this was a very difficult decision. I wish I could take more than five of you, but I think that's got to be the limit. A good deal of my thinking simply came down to party balance, and choosing the characters that I think are most well suited for the adventure.

Without further ado, the players are.....

*Gli'jar* - Cleric/Radiant Servant (Divine caster)
*Shayuri* - Kuma, the barbarian (Primary melee tank)
*Rayex* - Warmage (Primary Arcane caster, blaster)
*D20Dazza* - Catfolk Rogue (Primary Rogue, trap specialist...I'm thinking the Dungeon Delver build, Daz, although it's ultimately your call)
*Pinotage* - Secondary Roguish build, secondary melee combatant, backup utility arcanist - A real jack of all trades!

Okay, players, look for full character creation details to come soon. In the meantime, feel free to ask questions about specific spells, feats, equipment, etc., you may be considering.

For those who didn't make it, please consider a spot on the alternates list, as you never know what may happen in the future. Thanks for all your time and interest!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 1, 2006)

Hurrah! Thanks very much!

I'll get started right away!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 1, 2006)

Here are a few details to get you going as you crunch the numbers....

**Ability scores should be generated based on a 28 point buy foundation. Apply racial adjustments, level increases and item increases from there.

**Equipment total should not exceed 165,000 gp. The cap for any single item is 54,450 gp.

**Starting xp is 100,100. The excess over 91,000 may be used to pay for created items if you like.

**Remember, I will asign hit points.

I'm sure I have forgotten some things, but this should get you going.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 1, 2006)

A question: I want my headband of intellect to have a Continual Flame effect on it, how do you want to work out the price of this item?


Here's the first draft of Royce:

[sblock]
Royce Bal'dera

Male Desert Elf Warmage 10 / Elemental Savant 4

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Size: M
Speed: 30 ft.
Space: 5ft.
Reach: 5ft.

STR: 08 (-1) 2points - 2racial
DEX: 14 (+2) 4points + 2racial
CON: 16 (+3) 6points + 2enchantment
INT: 20 (+5) 6points + 6enchantment
WIS: 08 (-1) 0points
CHA: 23 (+6) 10points + 3level + 4enchantment

HP: 10d6 + 4d4 + 42con

AC: 18 (10base + 2dex + 2armor + 4enchantment) / 12 / 16

Fortitude: 10 (4base + 3con + 3resistance)
Reflex: 12 (4base + 5int + 3resistance)
Will: 13 (11base - 1will + 3resistance)
+2 racial bonus to enchantment spell or effects

Resistance: Fire 10
Immunities: Sleep effects,

Base Attack Bonus: +7

Attacks:
Shiv'rooc: +7/+2 (7base - 1str + 1enchantment), 1d6 damage, Threat 18-20/x2


Spells:
Spells per day: 6/8/8/7/7/7/6/3
DC: 10 + spell level + 6cha
Overcome Resistance: 1d20 + 14CL + 2competence
Warmage Edge: 7 (5int + 2extra edge)
Spells known through Advanced Learning:
1st: Tenser's Floating Disc.
3rd: Leomund's tiny Hut.

Skills:
Total Skill Points: 68
Max Skill Rank: 17
Concentration: 20 - 17ranks + 3con
Knowledge (arcana): 22 - 17ranks + 5int
Knowledge (the planes): 16 - 11ranks + 5int
Spellcraft: 22 - 17ranks + 5int

Feats:
Level1: Insightfull Reflexes- Use Intelligence instead of Dexterity on 
Reflex Saves
Level3: Explosive Spell (Metamagic)
Level6: Extra Edge - Gives an additional +1 bonus to edge per 4 warmage 
levels.
Bonus Warmage Level7: Sudden Empower
Level9: Energy Substitution (fire)
Bonus Warmage Level10: Sudden Enlarge
Level12: Energy Admixture (fire)

Languages:
Common
Elven
Draconic
Goblin


Class features/abilities:
Armored Mage: Can wear Medium Armor and not suffer Arcane Spell Failure.
Warmage Edge: Adds Intelligence modifier to damage dealt by spells.
Advanced Learning: At 3rd and 6th level can add a new spell to his known 
spells. Must be of the Evocation School, and be on the wizard/sorcerer spell 
list.
Sudden Empower: Gain this feat as bonus feat.
Sudden Enlarge: Gain this feat as bonus feat.
Elemental Specialty: All spells that deal energy damage now deals fire 
damage.
Resistance to Energy: Gain resistance to fire 10.
Immunity to Sleep: Gains immunity to sleep effects.
Energy Penetration: When casting a spell of the Fire energy type, gains +2 
competence bonus on checks to overcome spell resistance.

Proficiency:
Scimitar, Rapier and Shortbow
Simple Weapons
Light Armor
Medium Armor
Light Shields

Gear:

Coat of the Fiery Guardian
When Royce woke up from his years long slumber he wore this piece of esquisite leather armor. 
It is a red-brown color, decorated by etched images of a firey inferno. When looking at it just the right way one can almost see the face of a laughing fire elemental, cleverly intertwined in the fire.
On the backplate in a vertical column, a series of fiery inscriptions in Ignan read the message "Who dare to defy Ibn Al'Van. Who dare to brave the fiery waste. Fear me and be consumed."
Crimson Coat of Ilpharrz, 28,300gp - Complete Arcane

Crown of Al'Vanisho
The second and perhaps most impressive item that Royce wore when he woke up is a circlet of silver, shaped in the front as a crown of flames. 
It is burning with a bright light that cannot be quenched or extinguished. The magical flame does not hurt the wearer.
When born the crown makes the bearer see everything more clear, as if a fog had been liftet from its mind.
Headband of Intellect +6 - 36,000gp
Got a Continual Flame spell cast on it.

Crimson Shroud of Ronnja.
The only keepsake Royce has from his parents. 
It was always worn by his mother at feasts and gatherings. This deep orange cloak makes the bearers presence more apparent, and people will more willingli follow and listen to the owner. 
After getting the runes on the back of his leather coat translated by a traveling scholar, Royce decided to bear this cape at all times, hiding the message for unwanted eyes.
Cloak of Charisma +4 - 16,000gp

Dinner's Ready
Apart from his extreme fear of anything liquid, this is the only thing Royce inherited from his fater. 
From an early age his father, being the paranoid man he was, lectured Royce in the dangers of eating and drinking. Especially drink was dangerous. Royce never came to understand why it was, but still to this day he fears any liquids, and will not eat unless absolutely forced to it. 
This ring, pried from his fathers stiff fingers after the raid, provides 
the wearer with sustenance and energy through the day.
Ring of Sustenance - 2,000gp

Band of the Unseen Servant
The only item at a holy shrine at the top of a deserted pyramid, Royce found a simple ring of Ivory. 
On the inner side of the band a phrase was inscribed in hieroglyphs. After some research Royce was able to translate the phrase himself, and when he did he chuckled darkly to himself, no-one in particular and the world in general. 
The phrase was "Now you see me, now you don't"
Ring of Invisibility - 20,000gp

Gythasinxionsi's Gift
One late night alone on the dunes Royce encountered a wounded Gynosphinx. 
Spending the night in eachothers company, the two souls exchanged stories, anecdotes and riddles. The sphinx promised Royce a price in the form of a magical item, should the young elf be able to tell the sphinx a riddle she would not be able to solve. It was in the early morning that Royce was able to trick the sphinx and tell a riddle she was not able to solve. 
"It occurs once in every minute, twice in every moment, and yet never in one hundred thousand years."
The sphinx handed him a pink stone and turned to fly away when she looked over her shoulder and said "Thank you, addled one, for your company. May our paths meet again." with a wide grin.
Royce was left with the feeling that in reality he should not have won the stone.
Pink Rhomboid Ioun Stone - 8,000gp (+2constitution)

Shiv'rooc
This blade, the only martial weapon Royce is in possession of, looks like an ordinary, though well made, scimitar. Its hilt is wrapped in rugged leather, and the blade is the best steel.
Royce worked with a band of mercenaries called the "Sting of the Scorpid" for a time, untill he found out they were working for a wealthy merchant trading in slaves. In his anger he confronted the leader of the band to single combat, and the leader accepted. The fight was a long one, and in the end they were both bleeding heavily, soaking the sand with red, sticky goo. The leader charged one last time, striking Royce in the shoulder with his scimitar. At the impact a fiery explosion combusted from the scimitar, and both the combatants were fully engulfed in flame. They should both have perished, but to Royce's suprise he was left unsinged from the fire. The leader was not as lucky, and when Royce took up the blade and turned to the rest of the mercenaries, whom by right of combat should be under his command now, they fled.
After countless unsucessfull tries to get the blade to work properly, Royce lost his temper, threw the blade away, and as an afterthought sent a fiery ball of explosion its way. What happened amazed and thrilled him at the same time; the blade seemed to absorb the spell cast at it, and for a few seconds it glowed with an orange light before turning back to its usual self.
+1 Scimitar of Spellstoring - 8,315gp


Belt of Many Pockets - 11,000gp
Vest of Resistance +3 - 9,000gp
Lesser Rod of Maximize - 14,000gp
Potion of Fly x2
Potion of Haste
Potion of Gaseous Form
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds x4
Spell components worth of 388gp
Left: 6000gp

Info: 
Being a son of a nomad Royce early on learned the dangers of the desert. It was fated, he now "knows", that the tribe would be exterminated. It had been an exceptionally hot night on the dunes and the gurads was tired and unfocused. The savage orcs went through the camp like a hot knife through butter. None were left alive - except Royce. He was lucky and survived, but not unhurt. He suffered a vicious blow to the head that would forever leave him slightly addled. He wandered alone for days, crawling from one oasis to another. One day his strength ended, and he fell asleep.

Ten, or so, years later he woke up in the desert again. Any recollection of past years were gone, but a new-found strength of mind had surfaced. He soon encountered a band of goblins, bickering amongst themselves and tossing around the remains of what looked like a elven baby. A fury filled his mind, and his vision was blurry as he attacked the goblins without fear. Minutes later the goblins were no more, all that remained was ashes and bones. Amazed at his own, till now unknown, abilities Royce started to carefully tap into his now considerable powers. He could throw around spells of destruction with ease - and spells dealing with fire even more easily.

So now he wanders the desert seeking for anything that might tell him what he did the last ten years and where his powers came from.
[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Jun 2, 2006)

Great, I will begin working.  Thanks.
Just FYI, typically I post evenings, PST.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 2, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> A question: I want my headband of intellect to have a Continual Flame effect on it, how do you want to work out the price of this item?




It would cost Royce 110 gp to hire someone to cast the spell for him (60 gp fee for a 3rd level wizard to cast the spell, and 50 gp for the material component), so you can just add the 110 gp to the cost of the headband.

Royce looks like he's off to a good start.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 2, 2006)

Excellent! Thanks, Malvoisin! I'll get to work immediatly. Came back from a 17 hour business trip to some good news!

One quick question - for wands, if we purchase them, do you require them to be fully charged, i.e. 50 charges?

Thanks! Really looking forward to this!

Pinotage


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 2, 2006)

Coolness, cheers mate, the Dungeon Delver it shall be.  I'll try and get the PC up over the weekend. I post nightly except I'm a little more sporadic on weekends.

Looking forward to this

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Rayex (Jun 2, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> It would cost Royce 110 gp to hire someone to cast the spell for him (60 gp fee for a 3rd level wizard to cast the spell, and 50 gp for the material component), so you can just add the 110 gp to the cost of the headband.
> 
> Royce looks like he's off to a good start.





well, it's supposed to be cast on the circlet a long time ago, way before Royce ever got it, but I guess the price is the same then.

Will go over the details, spend some more on minor things etc, the next days.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 2, 2006)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> Excellent! Thanks, Malvoisin! I'll get to work immediatly. Came back from a 17 hour business trip to some good news!
> 
> One quick question - for wands, if we purchase them, do you require them to be fully charged, i.e. 50 charges?
> 
> ...




Pinotage, you can purchase a wand for fewer charges, and prorate the price, but the minimum number of charges is 25.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm glad to see all five players are present and accounted for! 

What do you guys think, is a week enough time to get your characters put together? I know it takes time to create higher-level characters.

Let me know if there is anything I can do to help....


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 2, 2006)

A week should be fine. I can think about everything this weekend and get the write-up done early next week, say Monday or Tuesday. I've got the bare framework done, but I need to consider a few options here and there.

Thanks!

Pinotage


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm good with a week - cheers


----------



## Gli'jar (Jun 3, 2006)

Week is good for me as well. I will be gone this weekend so that gives me some leeway.  

I have question about possible feat selection(s).  Two exalted feats, Nimbus of light and Stigmata, (Nimbus is required for Stigmata). Adds a good touch to healing flavor but as exalted feats are often overdone, in more ways than one, I can understand if you would rather me choose two others. 

Are character flaws and traits available?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 3, 2006)

Still doing up the non-crunch, but here's the first draft of Kuma's stats and so on!

[sblock=Kuma]Name: Kuma
Race: Human (?)
Class/Level: Barbarian 1 / Sorceror 4 / Dragon Disciple 9
Gender: Male
Exp: 

Desc
Working

Strength (STR) 26
Dexterity (DEX) 12 
Constitution (CON) 21
Intelligence (INT) 12
Wisdom (WIS) 10
Charisma (CHA) 12

Alignment: Chaotic Good
AC: 27 (10 +1 Dex + 10 armor + 3 natural +3 deflection)
Hit Points: 12+4d4+9d12+70
Movement: 40'

Init: +1
Base Attack Bonus: +9/+4	
Melee Attack: +17/+12
Ranged Attack: +10/+5
Fort: +18
Reflex: +9
Will: +14

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus skills

Class Abilities:
Rage 3/day
Fast Movement
-
Summon Familiar
-
Natural Armor +3
Ability Boosts: Str +4, Con +2, Int +2
Claws/Bite (1d4/1d6)
Breath Weapon 4d8 fire, 30' cone, 1/day
Blindsense 30'
Wings, 40' average

Skills: 20b, 12s, 29dd


Feats
1 Eschew Materials
1 Power Attack
3 Cleave
6 Still Spell
9 Extra Rage
12 Hover

Languages - Common, Draconic

Spells

0 level - 6/6
Detect Magic
Light
Mage Hand
Mending
Prestidigitation
Arcane Mark

1st level - 7/7
True Strike
Shield
Weapon Shift

2nd level - 9/9
See Invisible

Money - 750gp

Weapons -
Holy Adamantine Greatsword +2, +19/+14, 2d6+14, 19-20 x2, 8lbs, 35050

Armour -
Mithril Breastplate +5, +10 AC, 15lbs, -1 check, 15% fail, 29200

Gear -
Working


Magic -
Belt of Strength and Con +4, 40,000
Cloak of Resistance +4, 16000
Ring of Protection +3, 18000
Necklace of Adaptation, 9000
Wand of Stoneskin (25/50), 16750
Silversheen, 250

Background: 
Working[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jun 3, 2006)

Sure. Royce is more or less ready, so Im ready when you are. *smiles*


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 3, 2006)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Week is good for me as well. I will be gone this weekend so that gives me some leeway.
> 
> I have question about possible feat selection(s).  Two exalted feats, Nimbus of light and Stigmata, (Nimbus is required for Stigmata). Adds a good touch to healing flavor but as exalted feats are often overdone, in more ways than one, I can understand if you would rather me choose two others.
> 
> Are character flaws and traits available?




I will allow these exalted feats, but only under the condition that you write a good background piece detailing how your PC was granted them.

I don't want to use flaws and traits, sorry.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 3, 2006)

*Final Character Sheet*

Character Sheet Completed.

Pinotage

[SBLOCK=Description]Aethor Silvermane is a finely muscled dwarf with a neatly trimmed, greying, beard and braided brown hair. His eyes are warm, yet deep, behind a pair of firmly attached spectacles and his smile is friendly and welcoming.  Around his head he bears a thin band of cloth inscribed with ancient dwarven runes and his body is covered in similar tattoos of ancient dwarven runes. He dresses in brown, comfortable clothing, with a long overtunic over his clothing and armor. Aethor is lively and spirited, and his voice can often increase in pitch if he gets excited. He walks and moves with confidence and a strong sense of purpose.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Background]Master Dwarven Smith Gundarak had always said that there was not a single dwarf worthy of wielding his finely crafted blades. As a child Aethor had spent many hours around the smith's forge, although more for the tales of heroism and bravery, and in admiration of his fine blades, than to learn the craft. Nevertheless, the Master Smith had imprinted on the young dwarf a sense of adventure and a love for short blades and other weapons. Eventually in many years to come, he would prove the Master Smith wrong and take up the finely crafted blades that only Gundarak could craft.

Despite his learning at the hands of the Master Smith, Aethor always had a sneaky and mischievous streak in him, and for the most part spent his time 'working' the dwarven clan mines all in the name of fun. He would spend hours wandering the ancient mining tunnels in the dark, learning his skills and exploring the unknown before returning to the forge to tell of his exploits. While Master Smith Gundarak never encouraged the dwarf, he was secretly pleased at his initiative and ingenuity.

For a time Aethor wandered the lands of the sun, and even joined in on one or two adventures. Being a generally good-natured soul, Aethor was always pleased to help. Returning from one such expedition the group had been waylaid by a small band of halfling barbarians, and while they had succeeded in talking their way out of a serious situation, Aethor had been impressed by the halflings and had decided to remain with them. For many years Aethor had spent time with the halfling riders and barbarians of the plains - running, hunting and living with them. So much so that Aethor even accepted their deity, Yondalla, as his own, and swore to defend the halflings from anything that would aim to hurt them.

During his stay, Aethor became a favored of the halfing priests and of Yondalla. While never accepting the ways of the priesthood, Aethor nevertheless carried a crude holy symbol with him as a reminder of his devotion. One of the few occasions that he left the halflings was to return to the forge, and in a impressive dual with Master Smith Gundarak prove himself worthy of his finest blades, Yondalla's short swords. Pleased with his accomplishments, Aethor spent a few more years wandering, always to return to those wild halflings of the plains. He grew in strength and power, skill and ability, and had mastered the nature of magic on the way. Always when returning to the wild plains, the halflings would cry 'Ctharg' meaning 'Spirited One', a word in an old language that summed Aethor up perfectly.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Aethor 'Gtharg' Silvermane]
	
	



```
[B]Active Spells and Effects:[/B]

(None)

[B]Name:[/B] Aethor 'Gtharg' Silvermane
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf (Size Medium)
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue/Barbarian/Fighter
[B]Level:[/B] 11/1/2 (14)
[B]XP:[/B] 101100
[B]Alignment[/B]: NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Yondalla

[B]Sex:[/B] Male
[B]Age:[/B] 107
[B]Height:[/B] 4'7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 176 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown 
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown

[B]Str:[/B] 10 (+0) (2 Points)
[B]Dex:[/B] 20 (+5) (8 Points) (+3 Level) (+2 Gloves)
[B]Con:[/B] 18 (+4) (6 Points) (+2 Race) (+2 Belt)
[B]Int:[/B] 12 (+1) (4 Points)
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 (+1) (4 Points)
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 (+0) (4 Points) (-2 Race)

[B]Development:[/B]

Level 1: Rogue 1, Two-Weapon Fighting
Level 2: Rogue 2
Level 3: Rogue 3, Weapon Finesse
Level 4: Rogue 4, +1 Dexterity
Level 5: Rogue 5
Level 6: Rogue 5/Barbarian 1, Iron Will
Level 7: Rogue 6/Barbarian 1
Level 8: Rogue 7/Barbarian 1, +1 Dexterity
Level 9: Rogue 7/Barbarian 1/Fighter 1, Extra Rage, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting
Level 10: Rogue 7/Barbarian 1/Fighter 2, Improved Buckler Defense
Level 11: Rogue 8/Barbarian 1/Fighter 2
Level 12: Rogue 9/Barbarian 1/Fighter 2, +1 Dexterity, Weapon Focus
Level 13: Rogue 10/Barbarian 1/Fighter 2
Level 14: Rogue 11/Barbarian 1/Fighter 2 

[B]HP: [/B]         -- (11d6 + 1d12 + 2d10 + 56 Con)
[B]Current HP:[/B] --/--
[B]AC:[/B] 30 (+10 Base +5 Dex +7 Mithral Shirt +4 Buckler +2 Deflection +2 Natural)
    17 (Touch Attack)
    30 (Flat-Footed) (Improved Uncanny Dodge)

(+4 Dodge Bonus against Monsters of the Giant Type)

[B]Fort:[/B] +16 (+4 Con +3 Rog +2 Bar +3 Ftr +4 Vest) (+18 vs. Poison)
[B]Refl:[/B] +16 (+5 Dex +7 Rog +0 Bar +0 Ftr +4 Vest)
[B]Will:[/B] +10 (+1 Wis +3 Rog +0 Bar +0 Ftr +2 Feat +4 Vest)

(+2 vs. Spells and Spell-like Effects)

[B]Init:[/B] +5 (+5 Dex)

[B]Feats:[/B] (7) Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse, Iron Will, Extra Rage, Improve Two-Weapon Fighting,
           Improved Buckler Defence, Weapon Focus (Short Sword)

[B]Skills: (126/5/6)[/B]

Balance            +10 ( +3 Rank +5 Dex +2 Tumble)        (3/0/0) ACP
Bluff               +8 ( +5 Rank +0 Cha +3 Band)          (5/0/0)
Climb               +8 ( +8 Rank +0 Str)                  (4/2/2) ACP
Diplomacy           +7 ( +2 Rank +0 Cha +2 Bluff +3 Band) (2/0/0)
Disable Device     +15 (+12 Rank +1 Int +2 Tools)         (12/0/0)
Escape Artist       +9 ( +4 Rank +5 Dex)                  (4/0/0) ACP
Gather Information  +4 ( +1 Rank +0 Cha +3 Band)          (1/0/0)
Hide               +15 (+10 Rank +5 Dex)                  (10/0/0) ACP
Intimidate          +9 ( +4 Rank +0 Cha +2 Bluff +3 Band) (2/0/2)
Jump               +10 ( +8 Rank +0 Str +2 Tumble)        (4/2/2) ACP
Listen             +12 (+11 Rank +1 Wis)                  (11/0/0)
Move Silently      +14 ( +9 Rank +5 Dex)                  (9/0/0) ACP
Open Lock          +12 ( +5 Rank +5 Dex +2 Tools)         (5/0/0)
Sleigh of Hand      +8 ( +1 Rank +5 Dex +2 Bluff)         (1/0/0) ACP
Search             +14 (+13 Rank +1 Int)                  (13/0/0) (+15 with Stonecunning)
Sense Motive        +2 ( +1 Rank +1 Wis)                  (1/0/0)
Spot               +17 (+11 Rank +1 Wis +5 Eyes)          (11/0/0)
Survival            +2 ( +1 Rank +1 Wis)                  (0/1/0) (+4 to Follow Tracks)
Tumble             +17 (+10 Rank +5 Dex +2 Jump)          (10/0/0) ACP
Use Magic Device   +20 (+17 Rank +0 Cha +3 Band)          (17/0/0)
Use Rope            +6 ( +1 Rank +5 Dex)                  (1/0/0)

[B]Combat:[/B]

BAB: +11
Grapple: +11
Opposed Disarm: +11-4 Attack Roll
Opposed Trip: +5 (+9 with Stability)
Opposed Bull Rush: +0 (+4 with Stability)
+1 Attack Against Orcs and Goblinoids

[B]Melee Attack:[/B]

+19/+14/+9 (+11 BAB +5 Dex +2 Weapon +1 Feat) - Adamantine Short Sword +2
+16/+11/+6//+16/+11 (+11 BAB +5 Dex +2 Weapon -2 Two-weapon Fighting -1 Buckler) - Adamantine Short Swords +2

[B]Melee Damage:[/B]

1d6+2 (+2 Weapon Adamantine Short Sword Crit 19-20/x2)

[B]Ranged Attack:[/B]

+17/+12/+7 (+11 BAB +5 Dex +1 Weapon) - Composite Longbow +1

[B]Ranged Damage:[/B]

1d8+1 (+1 Weapon Composite Longbow Crit 20/x3 Range 110 ft)

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven and Halfling

[B]Racial Abilities:[/B]

Darkvision 60 ft.

[B]Class Abilities:[/B]

+6d6 Sneak Attack
Trapfinding
Evasion
Trap Sense +3
Uncanny Dodge
Improved Uncanny Dodge
Special Ability (Slippery Mind)
Fast Movement
Rage 3/day

[B]Load:[/B] Light (Light Up to 33 lb, Medium 34-66 lb, Heavy 67-100 lb)

[B]ACP:[/B] 0

[B]Speed:[/B] 30 ft (+10 Fast Movement) (20 ft) (Runx4)

[B]Wealth:[/B]

0 pp, 32210 gp, 0 sp, 0 cp

[B]Weapons:[/B]

Adamantine Short Sword +2 11010 gp
Adamantine Short Sword +2 11010 gp
Composite Longbow +1 2400 gp
Arrows (40) 2 gp
Cold Iron Short Sword (2) 40 gp
Silver Short Sword (2) 60 gp

[B]Armor:[/B]

Mithral Shirt +3 10100 gp
Buckler +3 9165 gp

[B]Equipment:[/B]

Mwk Thieves' Tools 100 gp
Ghostblight (2) 200 gp
Antitoxin (4) 200 gp
Everburning Torch 90 gp
Sunrod (5) 10 gp
Tanglefoot Bag (2) 100 gp
Tindertwig (5) 5 gp
Traveller's Outfit (3) 3 gp
Wooden Holy Symbol (Yondalla) 1 gp
Bedroll 0.1 gp
Winter Blanket 0.5 gp
Caltrops (3) 3 gp
Chalk (3) 0.03 gp
Flint and Steel 1 gp
Small Steel Mirror 10 gp
Flask of Oil (9) 0.9 gp
Belt Pouch 1 gp
Trail Rations (8) 4 gp
Silk Rope 50 ft. (2) 20 gp
Sack (4) 0.4 gp
Torch (5) 0.05 gp
Whetstone 0.02 gp
Waterskin (3) 3 gp

[B]Magic:[/B]

Heward's Handy Haversack 2000 gp
Band of Persuasion 4500 gp
Gloves of Dexterity +2 4000 gp
Ring of Blinking 27000 gp
Ring of Protection +2 8000 gp
Amulet of Natural Armor +2 8000 gp
Belt of Health +2 4000 gp
Boots of Speed 12000 gp
Vest of Resistance +4 16000 gp
Eyes of the Eagle 2500 gp
Safewing Emblem 250 gp

Wand of Conviction (25 charges, CL 6) 2250 gp
Wand of Silverbeard (25 charges, CL 2) 750 gp
Wand of Magic Missile (25 charges, CL 9) 3375 gp
Wand of Lesser Vigor (2, 50 charges, CL 1) 1500 gp
Wand of Lesser Electricity Orb (25 charges, CL 9) 3375 gp
Wand of Longstrider (25 charges, CL 1) 375 gp
Wand of Divine Insight (25 charges, CL 3) 2250 gp
Wand of Improvisation (25 charges, CL 10) 3750 gp
Wand of Alter Self (25 charges, CL 3)	2250 gp
Wand of Divine Favor (25 charges, CL 6) 2250 gp
Wand of Surefoot (25 charges, CL 1) 375 gp
Wand of Spontaneous Search (25 charges, CL 1) 375 gp
Wand of Benign Transposition (25 charges, CL 1) 375 gp
Wand of Lesser Restoration (25 charges, CL 2) 750 gp
Wand of Camouflage (25 charges, CL 1) 375 gp
Wand of Resurgence (25 charges, CL 1) 375 gp
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (25 charges, CL 1) 375 gp
Wand of Embrace the Wild (25 charges, CL 1) 375 gp
	
Scroll of Master Air (4, CL 4)	 800 gp
Scroll of Ectoplasmic Armor (2, CL 1) 50 gp
Scroll of Shield (2, CL 1) 50 gp
Scroll of Protection from Evil (2, CL 1) 50 gp
Scroll of Bless Weapon (2, CL 2) 100 gp
Scroll of Knock (2, CL 3) 300 gp
Scroll of Silence (2, CL 3) 300 gp
Scroll of Endure Elements (2, CL 1) 50 gp
Scroll of Lionheart (2, CL 4)	200 gp
Scroll of Restoration (1, CL 7) 800 gp
Scroll of Greater Mage Hand (4, CL 1)	100 gp
Scroll of See Invisibility (2, CL 3) 300 gp
Scroll of Weapon Shift (4, CL 1) 100 gp
Scroll of Blood Frenzy (2, CL 3) 300 gp
Scroll of Heroics (2, CL 3) 300 gp
Scroll of Invisibility (2, CL 3) 300 gp
Scroll of Heroism (2, CL 4) 400 gp
	
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (2) 1500 gp
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Gli'jar (Jun 5, 2006)

*Final*

From the Chronicles of Binder Isfendiyar Tal'Utel,
   as penned by Feridun, scribe to the Pharoh Lohurasp

[sblock]Now when the two armies met, many and fierce were the combats waged between them, and blows were given and received, swords flashed, teeth gnashed, showers of arrows descended on all sides, and fell magics erupted on the battlefield.

The blood of brave men was shed like unto the shedding of rain from a black cloud by the hands of the fiend Apep and those who served it. Dire was the wailing among the army of Ra, their hearts torn with anguish, and their hands were crossed upon their breasts, they were as humble as slaves upon these three stormridden days. 

They were smitten with great slaughter, and the number of their dead was past the counting. Apep rejoiced in his victory, and his heart shouted within him when he learned that the armies of Ra were drawn back from the Abyss and broken. 

But Ra, when he learned it, was afflicted, and wept sore. The man-jet boat had been assailed by the great serpent Apep. Ra was defeated, and the man-jet cast adrift into the Styx days earlier. With no guide through the underworld realm of Apep, the man-jet set adrift on the Styx.

The Pharoh Lohurasp reigned in wisdom upon the crystal throne, and the armies were as wax under his hands.  They came before Lohurasp, broken and defeated and Lohurasp was angry when he beheld them, and he remembered Apep from whom was sprung this evil, and he said, 

"I marvel that you come before me; for while Ra languishes in the bondage of Apep,it beseeches us not to hold this war as ended, lest demons mock us with their tongues, and beset our kingdoms with their evil. It hath been told me that Ra is set adrift on the Styx, and that Apep and all his thralls are asailing the realm of man. I charge thee, deliver thy god." 

The assembled choir debated on the manner to liberate Ra when Binder Isfendiyar stepped forward and said, "I am a servant of Ra, let him command his slave what he shall do."

And Lohurasp said, "Go forth."

Then Isfendiyar answered, "I go, but the road is not known to me."

And Lohurasp said, "An angel hath revealed it to me. Three roads lead unto the man-jet. One requires three months to traverse, but it is safe, and much pasture is found on its path. The second demands but a moon, yet it is a desert void of life. And the third asks but five days, but it is fraught with danger."

Then Isfendiyar said, "No man can die before his time is come. It behoveth a man of faith to choose ever the shortest path." 

And Lohurasp said, "My army is yours. They will follow you to their end. Go then in faith, and I swear to thee, when thou hast done it, thy name shall be exalted in the land."

Now those who knew the dangers that were hidden in this path sought to deter him, but Isfendiyar would not listen to their voice. So he set forth with Lohurasp's army, and they marched until they came to the spot where the roads divided. Now it needed five stages to reach the manjet, and at each stage there lurked a danger. But Isfendiyar would not give ear to fear, and he set forth upon the road, and each day he overcame a danger, and each danger was greater than the last. On the first day he slew two raging wolves. On the second he laid low two evil demons that were clothed as maidens. On the third he overcame a dragon whose breath was poison. On the fourth day Isfendiyar slew a great magician who would have lured him into the paths of evil, and on the fifth he  was nigh to have perished with his army in a deep snow that fell upon him through the might of the fiends. But he prayed unto Ra in his distress, and by the favor of the heavens the snow vanished from under his feet, but a flood of waters rose, but Isfendiyar overcame them also, and kneeled before Ra on the shore of the Styx.

Then they did as Ra desired. They returned and fought with swords and with arrows, with maces, and with fists, and with arcanr might and with divine right. Sore was the struggle, and a victory leaned unto neither side. They strove thus from the time of dawn until the sun had lengthened the shadows, and Apep was afraid lest the day should end in Ra's favour. Then Ra caught Apep in his arms and flung him upon the ground, that the torment of Ra would be avenged. Then Ra gave thanks unto Isfendiyar, and turned back unto the camp, bearing aloft Apep the defeated. The army of Ra, when they beheld it, set up a great shout,  ut from the ranks of Apep there came the noise of wailing. And Ra was bowed down with anger, and he commanded the army should go forth and fall upon the army of Apep.

Now there was fought a battle such as men have not seen the like. The earth was covered with steel, arrows fell from the clouds like hail, the ground was torn with hoofs, magic fractured the landscape with mystical engeries and blood flowed like water upon the plains. The dead lay around in masses, and the feet of the horses could not stir because of them. Then Isfendiyar said to the chiefs of the army-

"Upon this field of vengeance, there will remain nought when the night is come save only the earth that turns, Ra, and his army." 
[/sblock]
*Name:* Binder Isfendiyar Tal'Utel
*Class:* Cleric 6 Radiant Servant of Ra 8
*Race:* Human
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Deity:* Ra
*Domains:* Sun, Healing, Bonus Glory

```
[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (2 p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 14       [B]XP:[/B] 99,350/105,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (2 p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +10/5      [B]HP:[/B]  75 (6d8+8d6)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 (2 p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +10    [B]Dmg Red:[/B] --/--
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6 p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 20
[B]Wis:[/B] 22 +6 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 17 +3 (6 p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 00%

level modifications Lv 4 & 8 Wis, 12 Cha 
Cloak of Charisma +2, And Periapt of Wisdom +4

                [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]          10    +9    +2    +0    +0    +0    +2    23
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 23

                      [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                  11    +0    +3     +14  
[B]Ref:[/B]                   4     +0    +3     +7 
[B]Will:[/B]                  11    +6    +5     +22  

[B]Weapon                     Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
+1 Bane Heavy Mace*         +11/6    1d8+1        X2
+1 Light Crossbow           +17/12    1d6+1        19-20 X2
* Bane (Evil Outsider)

[B]Skill Points:[/B]  85      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 17/8
[B]Skills                     Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration                17    +0          +17
Craft (none)                 0     --          --
Diplomacy                    3     +3          +6
Heal                         17    +6    +2*   +25
Knowledge (arcana)           2     +2          +4
Knowledge (history)          3     +2          +5
Knowledge (religion          17    +2          +19
Knowledge (the planes)       3     +2          +5
Profession (none)            0     --          --
Sense Motive                 8     +6          +14
Spellcraft                   13    +2          +15
C/C Know Language (Infernal) 2
* +2 from healers kit

[B]Languages:[/B] Common Celestial Abyssal Infernal
[B] Equipment:[/B][sblock]
Worn/At the Ready                    Cost     Weight
+1 H. Mace of Bane (E. Outsider)  8312gp      8lb
+1 LIght Crossbow                 2335gp      4lb
Ammunition (10)                      1gp      1lb
Dagger                               2gp      1lb
Mithral Breastplate +4           20200gp     15lb
Explorers Outfit                     -gp    (worn)
Mithral Heavy Shield              1020gp      5lb
Cloak of Charisma +2              4000gp      1lb
Stand of Prayer Beads            25800gp       --
Scarab Of Protection             38000gp       --
Periapt of wisdom+4              16000gp       --
Phylactery of Undead Turning     11000gp       --
Vest of Resistance+3              9000gp      1lb
Ring of Protection +2             8000gp       --
Hewards Handy Haversack           2000gp      5lb

[b]Items in Haversack[/b]
Stone Salve (2 uses)              8000gp      2oz
Healers Kit (10 Uses)               50gp      1lb
Silver Holy Symbol                  25gp      1lb
Spell Component Pouch                5gp      2lb
Bedroll                              1sp      5lb
Flint and steel                      1gp       --
Torch (3)                            3cp      3lb
Waterskin (4)                        4gp     16lb
Rations, trail(per day) (5)         25sp      5lb
Case (2)                             2gp      1lb
Holy Water (4)                     100gp      4lb
Scroll of Break Enchantment       1125gp
Scroll of Banishment              1650gp
Scroll of Dispel Evil             1125gp
Scroll of Greater Disp. Magic     1650gp
Misc. Spell Components            5500gp

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 41lb     [B]Money:[/B]90gp 3sp 7cp    

                           [B]Lgt   Med     Hvy   Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            33   34-66  67-100   200   500
[/sblock]
```
*Abilities:* 
[sblock]Class Features:
All of the following are class features of the cleric.
--Weapon and Armor Proficiency: All simple weapons, with all types of 
armor (light, medium, and heavy), and with shields (except tower shields).
--Aura (Ex): Neutral Good Overwhelming
--Spells: Divine, DC 10+spell level+6  Dawn meditation/supplication
--Domains:  Sun & Healing 
--Spontaneous Casting: healing spells 
--Turn Undead (Su): 14/day (W/ Extra Turning, Level considered 18 due to 
Phylactery of undead Turning)
  Turning Check 1d20+3(cha)+2(know religion)+2(glory domain)=1d20+7
  Turning Damage (2d6(base)+1d6(glory)+18(level W/Phylac.)+3(cha))=3d6+21
--Bonus Languages: Celestial, Abyssal, Infernal and those granted by race

All of the following are class features of the Radiant Servant of Ra
--Weapon and Armor Proficiency: All simple weapons and martial weapons, 
with all types of armor (light, medium, and heavy),  and with shields.
--Extra Greater Turning 3+Cha per day = 6
--Radiance: Spells with light descriptor, radius of illumination doubled and 
treated as one level higher for all purposes
--Spells: Divine, Stacks with Cleric
--Turn Undead (Su): Levels stack with Cleric
--Divine Health (EX): Immune to all diseases, including magical
--Maximize Healing (EX) (Supercedes Empower Healing ability): When a RSoR 
casts a domain spell from the healing domain that spell is affected as though 
by the maxamized spell feat. It does not use up a higher level slot.
--Aura of Warding (SU): All allies within 10', including RSoR gain a +2 bonus 
on all will saves
--Bonus Domain: Glory
--Positive Energy Burst (SU): Std action, 8d6 to all undead within 100' DC 18 
for 1/2 dmg. uses 2 turning attempts.

Racial Features:
Humans
--Medium
--Human base land speed is 30 feet.
--1 extra feat at 1st level.
--4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
--Automatic Language: Common. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret 
languages, such as Druidic). 
  See the Speak Language skill.
--Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass human takes an 
experience point penalty,  his or her highest-level class does not count.
[/sblock]
*Feats:* [sblock]1st--Augment Healing
Bonus 1st--Extra Turning
3rd--Zen Archery
6th--Divine Spell Power
9th--Extra Turning
12th--Domain Spontaneity (Glory)
[/sblock]
*Domain Abliities and Memorized Spells:*[sblock]Healing Domain
Granted Power

You cast healing spells at +1 caster level.
Healing Domain Spells

   1. Cure Light Wounds: Cures 1d8 damage +1/level (max +5).
   2. Cure Moderate Wounds: Cures 2d8 damage +1/level (max +10).
   3. Cure Serious Wounds: Cures 3d8 damage +1/level (max +15).
   4. Cure Critical Wounds: Cures 4d8 damage +1/level (max +20).
   5. Cure Light Wounds, Mass: Cures 1d8 damage +1/level (max +25) for many creatures.
   6. Heal: Cures 10 points/level of damage, all diseases and mental conditions.
   7. Regenerate: Subject’s severed limbs grow back, cures 4d8 damage +1/level (max +35).
   8. Cure Critical Wounds, Mass: Cures 4d8 damage +1/level (max +40) for many creatures.
   9. Heal, Mass: As heal, but with several subjects.

Sun Domain
Granted Power

Once per day, you can perform a greater turning against undead in place of a regular turning. 
The greater turning is like a normal turning except that the undead creatures that would be 
turned are destroyed instead.
Sun Domain Spells

   1. Endure Elements: Exist comfortably in hot or cold environments.
   2. Heat Metal: Make metal so hot it damages those who touch it.
   3. Searing Light: Ray deals 1d8/two levels, more against undead.
   4. Fire Shield: Creatures attacking you take fire damage; you’re protected from heat or cold.
   5. Flame Strike: Smite foes with divine fire (1d6/level damage).
   6. Fire Seeds: Acorns and berries become grenades and bombs.
   7. Sunbeam: Beam blinds and deals 4d6 damage.
   8. Sunburst: Blinds all within 10 ft., deals 6d6 damage.
   9. Prismatic Sphere: As prismatic wall, but surrounds on all sides.

Glory Domain
Granted Power

Turn undead with a +2 bonus on the turning check and +1d6 to the turning damage roll.
Glory Domain Spells

   1. Disrupt undead
   2. Bless weapon
   3. Searing light
   4. Holy smite
   5. Holy sword
   6. Bolt of glory
   7. Sunbeam
   8. Crown of glory
   9. Gate

Current Spells Memorized

*Orisons, 6*
Purfy food and drink, Create Water, Detect magic (x2), Guidance
*1st Level, 7+1(Domain)*
Omen of Peril, Nimbus of Light, Bless, Prot. from Evil, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith, Detect Evil, (CLW)
*2nd Level, 7+1(Domain)*
Align Weapon, Augury, Consecrate, Curse of Ill Fortune, Deific Vengence, Resist Energy, Owl's Wisdom, (CMW)
*3rd Level, 5+1(Domain)*
Prot From Energy, Visage of the Deity, Lesser, Dispel Magic (X2), Ring of Blades, (CSW)
*4th Level, 5+1(Domain)*
Recitation (X2), Divine Power, Restoration, Assay Resistance, (CCW)
*5th Level, 4+1(Domain)*
Vigor, Greater, Flame Strike, Righteous Might, Spell Resistance, (CLW, Mass)
*6th Level, 4+1(Domain)*
Visage of the Diety, Vigorous Circle, Heal, Blade Barrier, (Heal)
*7th Level, 2+1(Domain)*
Destruction, Summon Monster VII, (Regeneration)

Active Spells:  Renewal Pact (500 exp), Stalwart Pact (250 exp)
[/sblock]

*Age:* 32
*Height:* 5'9"
*Weight:* 150lb
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Shaved 
*Skin:* Burnt Sienna
*Appearance:* Highly polished armour glints from under the cloak of the man that stands before you. When light shines across his face one can see the tattooed symbol of Ra on his cheeks and the odes to Ra on his shaved head. His sun darkened skin stands contrast to the sun blazed symbol of R which is worn firmly across his cest.

At his side is a heavy mace hanging from a good think leather cord, and ready for use. On some kind of sling, is a light crossbow that sits across his back.

A silver holy symbol of Ra rests on a good think chain with a small gold disk is worn around the neck and his fingers constantly work a strand prayer beads. Several small pouches, and some sort of small kits rest at his belt and a good sturdy pack sits nearby.

*Background:* Taking after his brother, Monitor Jai Tal’Utel, Isfendiyar Tal'Utel entered the faith. The younger of the pair, Isfendiyar watched his brother rise through the ranks of the clergy. When Jai chose the path of Monitor he left the monastery,forgoing the 
ecclesiastical duties of the faith,  focus on becoming a warpriest, battling the foes of light.

Isfendiyar however chose a different path. The path of Binder was more to his disposition. Where his brother has both the mentality and physicality of a war priest, Isfendiyar possessed a healing ability and the iron determination in facing the foes of light. It is for these reasons, Isfendiyar chose to focus his abilities on helping those who could not 
help themselves.

While on a journey to aid a razed village, Isfendiyar and his entourage were attacked by the undead villagers and their creators. It was a trap, and though outnumbered, the undead fell to the prayers, faith, steeled determination and holy might of Ra. Many of Isfendiyar’s friends and compatriots died that day and it was at this point that Isfendiyar decided he would partake in the journey, as did his brother, and begin his life as an adventurer cleansing the world of those enemies of light. It is the path he follows to this day.

*Personality:*Binder Isfendiyar Tal'Utel is a pious cleric of Ra, high priest to the Pharoh Lohurasp. Raised within the confines of the temple of Ra he respects those of authority and listens to those within his Order although he is apt to follow his own calling when he deems it necessary.  The war with Apep left him confident, sometimes overly so, of his abilities and he takes the responsibility of his positions, both a Binder of no small merit and a high priest to the Pharoh very seriously.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2006)

*Completed?*

I lent Races of the Wild to a mate earlier tonight forgetting that I'd need it for this PC - he should be able to email the racial stats through to me, I've got a feeling it's a LA +1 so will need to change the class mix below.Got it but the connection crashed as I was posting the mostly complete PC last night so I'll have to revisit things tonight to finish it off - damn internet!

Cheers

Daz

*Name:* Arriana 
*Female Catfolk (LA+1) Rogue 7/ Dungeon Delver 6 (Complete Adventurer)*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good 
*Patron Deity:* 
*Height:* 
*Weight:*  lbs
*Fur:* Brindle
*Eyes:* Green Yellow
*Age:* 
*XP:* 100,100

*Str:* 8 (-1) 0 point
*Dex:* 20 (+5) 10 point
*Con:* 10 (+0) 2 point
*Int:* 18 (+4) 8 point 
*Wis:* 10 (+0) 2 point
*Cha:* 16 (+3) 6 point 
+4 dex, +2 cha (racial), +3 int (level)

*Racial Abilities*
base speed: 40'
low light vision
+2 racial bonus on listen & move silently
+1 natural armour
auto lang: common, feline
bonus lang: draconic, gnoll, halfling & sylvan
fav class: ranger
LA: +1

*Class  Abilities* 
_Rogue_
Weapon and armour prof - all simple weapons, hand crossbow, rapier, short bow, shortsword; light armourSneak Attack +4d6
Trapfinding
Evasion - Successful save versue half damage spell results in no damage.
Trap sense +2 - +2 Refles saves and AC to avoid traps
Uncanny Dodge - Retain Dex bonus to AC if flat-footed or struck by an invisible opponent

_Dungeon Delver_
Darkvision
Deep Survival - class level added to Survival checks when underground
Trap sense +2 - stacks with rogue ability
Reduce - reduce person 3/day (caster level equals class level)
Stone cunning - as dwarf
Augury 2/day - free action (caster level equals class level) 
Skill mastery - (choose 3+Int bonus worth of skills) Take 10 even if stressed or distracted
Improved Evasion - no damage on successful saves versus certain attcks (like fireball, dragon breath) and half damage on a fail.
Blindsense 1/day - 1 minute per caster level, no need to make Spot or Listen checks to locate a target within range (30')
Passwall 1/day - (caster level equals class level)

*Hit Dice:* 13d6 
*HP:* 
*AC:* 26 (+5 Dex, +8 armor [+4 mithril chain], +2 deflection [ring], +1 natural armour) +4 versus traps (Trap sense)
*+4 Mithril chain - 12.5lbs; +6 Dex; ACP 0; 
*Init:* +5 (+5 Dex)
*Speed:* 40ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude  +7 [+7 base, +0 Con]
Reflex +15 [+10 base, +5 Dex] +4 versus traps (Trap sense)
Will +4 [+4 base, +0 Wis]

*BAB/Grapple:* +9/+4 - +8 Grapple
*Melee Atk:* Rapier +9/+4 (1d6-1+1d6+1/18-20x2/Piercing) 
*Ranged Atk:* Hand Crossbow +16/+11 (1d4+2d6+2 (evil)/19-20/x2/60' Piercing) 
*Ranged Atk:* +1 Shock Bolts +17/+12 (1d4+2d6+2 (evil)+1d6 (elec)/19-20/x2/60' Piercing)
*Ranged Atk:* +1 Flaming Bolts +17/+12 (1d4+2d6 (evil)+1d6 (fire)/19-20/x2/60' Piercing)

*Skills:* - *rogue only* (8+2x4=40)+(8+2x2=20)+(8+3x8=88)+(8+4x2=24) = 172
4  Appraise [0 ranks, +4 Int]
13 Balance [8 ranks, +5 Dex]
3  *Bluff [0 ranks, +3 Cha]*
9  Climb [10 ranks, -1 Str]
9  Craft (Stonemasonry) + [5 ranks, +4 Int]
8 *Decipher Script [4 ranks, +4 Int]*
3  *Diplomacy [0 ranks, +3 Cha]*
20 Disable Device [11 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 Nimble Fingers+2 m'work TT (skill mastery)
4  *Disguise [0 ranks, +4 Int, ]*
8  *Escape Artist [3 ranks, +5 Dex]*
4  Forgery [0 ranks, +4 Int]
3  Gather Information [0 ranks, +3 Cha][/B]
20 Hide [15 ranks, +5 Dex]
3  *Intimidate [0 ranks, +3 Cha]*
-1 Jump [0 ranks, -1 Str]
14 Knowledge (dungeoneering) + [10 ranks, +4 Int] 
4  *Knowledge (local) [0 ranks, +4 Int]*
10 Listen [6 ranks, +0 Wis, +2 Alertness, +2 Racial]
20 Move Silently [13 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 Racial] (skill mastery)
20 Open Lock [11 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 Nimble Fingers, +2 m'work TT] (skill mastery)
3  *Perform [0 ranks, +3 Cha]*
0  *Profession [0 ranks, +0 Wis]*
20 Search [16 ranks, +4 Int] (skill mastery)
0  *Sense Motive [0 ranks, +0 Wis]*
5  *Sleight of Hand [0 ranks, +5 Dex]*
18 Spot [16 ranks, +0 Wis, +2 Alertness]
13 Survival [13 ranks, +0 Wis] +6 (class level) when underground
-1 Swim [0 ranks, -1 Str]
20 Tumble [15 ranks, +5 Dex] (skill mastery)
19 Use Magic Device [16 ranks, +3 Cha] (skill mastery)
5  Use Rope [0 ranks, +5 Dex]

*Feats:*
Alertness - +2 Listen and Spot checks
Blind-fight - reroll any miss chance due to concelament once; invisible attackers do not gain a bonus to hit (unless it's a ranged attack); darkness and poor invisibility result in 3/4 movement instead of half
Nimble Fingers - +2 Disable Device and Open Lock
Rapid Reload - reload hand crossbow as a free action; fire as often as youcan a bow
Quick Draw - draw weapon as a free action

*Languages:*  Common, Feline, Draconic, Gnoll, Halfling, Sylvan

*Equipmenti* 
_Hand crossbow_ (2lb)
*+2, Distance (+1), Holy (+2)  - 50,400gp - double range; +2d6 dmg vs evil.
_50 +1 Shock Bolts_ - 8,350gp - seek foes out that have cover, negates any miss chance
_50 +1 Flaming Bolts_ - 8,350gp - +1d6 fire dmg
_Rapier_ 2lb
*+1, Frost (+1) - 8,320gp - +1d6 frost damage DMG.
_Chain Shirt_
* Mithril (4,000gp), +4 - 20,250gp DMG.
_Everlasting Rations_ - 350gp HoB.
_Ring of Protection +2_ - 8,000gp DMG.
_Ring of Lockpicking_ - 4,500gp - +5 Open Lock checks, knock 1/day by touching a portal Cadv.
_Spool of Endless Rope_ - 2,000gp - small spool attached to belt that can dispense up to 500' of rope, any rope cut off is replenished Cadv.
_Burnoose of Moonless Nights_ - 33,000gp - 3/day draw hood and gain total concealment as if under the effect of a greater invisibility spell - effect lasts 10 rounds Sstrm.
_Replenishing Skin_ - 1,000gp - water bottle fills with clean water over a 1-4 hour period Sstrm.
_Wand of Detect Magic 50_ - 375gp
_Wand of Light 50_ - 375gp
_Wand of CLW 50_ - 750gp
_Wand of Delay Poison 50_ - 4,500gp
_Wand of Magic Missile 50 - 3rd_ - 2,250gp
_Wand of Cats Grace 50_ - 4,500gp
_Bag of Holding Type 1_ - 2,500gp
_1 Potion of Levitate_ - 300gp
_Slippers of Spider Climbing_ - 4,800gp
_Masterwork Thieves Tools_ - 100gp
_Chime of Opening 10_ - 3000gp
_20 bolts_ - 2gp

*Money*
28gp, sp

*Appearance:* Arriana is attractive, for a cat. She has brindle striped fawn fur and green yellow eyes that sparkle with intelligence. She generally wears a Burnoose under which is a light chain shirt. A leather satchel hangs at her side and a wide belt holds a small spindle, a holster for her light crossbow and a scabbard for her rapier. A quiver of bolts is strapped to each of her otherwise bare thighs and a slender wand is strapped cunningly to her forearm (sheathed wands of mm). Arriana's tail has a mind of it's own and swishes and sways provacatively most of the time. Her tail is sotted with a tip of white fur

*Personality:* Arriana loves puzzles, riddles and games. She appreciates a good joke but hates being the butt of jokes. She is moody and slips from overly friendly sexual wildchild to petulant baby regulalry.

*Background:*


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 5, 2006)

Gli'jar, I don't really know how to fix your formatting issue, unfortunately.  Any of you others more savvy than I?


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 5, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Gli'jar, I don't really know how to fix your formatting issue, unfortunately.  Any of you others more savvy than I?




You could try wrapping it in CODE tags. That's what I did on mine and it seemed to format the ability scores correctly.

Pinotage


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 5, 2006)

Everyone, please let me know when your character sheet is complete and ready for my final review.

So far, only Rayex's character is complete, is that right?  Not rushing anyone, I just want to make sure I know where we stand.


----------



## Gli'jar (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks. I wrapped it in code tags, looks good.

How was my background chronicle?  I had fun with it, hope it wasn't too over the top. I went with the idea that 12th level characters are legendary, so presto chango.  I should be able to work on the other holes the next few days.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2006)

Edit: This is my post of shame.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 6, 2006)

Almost ready, I think I'm done except for spending 3,000gp and doing the appearance, personality and history - I want to get my Races of the Wild back before attempting that though.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 6, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Almost ready, I think I'm done except for spending 3,000gp and doing the appearance, personality and history - I want to get my Races of the Wild back before attempting that though.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz




Me too. Just sorting out the last bits of equipment.

Shayuri, have we lost our barbarian? What happened to Kuma? Does than mean my dwarf is the only melee combattent now?

Pinotage


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 6, 2006)

Maybe Shayuri posted the wrong character?

The party's going to need that melee tank, trust me.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 6, 2006)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Thanks. I wrapped it in code tags, looks good.
> 
> How was my background chronicle?  I had fun with it, hope it wasn't too over the top. I went with the idea that 12th level characters are legendary, so presto chango.  I should be able to work on the other holes the next few days.




I enjoyed reading that story, Gli'jar. Nice job.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2006)

LOL

Man...see, that's what I get for posting after midnight. Wrong thread, wrong character.

Kuma's ready too! Just finishing up his background. All his crunch is in order. I'll have him up after work today.

Ahem. I'll just...edit my previous post...

Sorry guys.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 6, 2006)

Rayex,

I've been looking over Royce carefully. Everything looks good for him, except the skill points, which I can't seem to get a grasp on.

Would you be so kind as to break down the level-by-level skill point assignments you made?  Keep in mind that Knowledge: The Planes is a cross-class skill for a Warmage (though it is a class skill for an Elemental Savant).

Also, keep in mind that he wouldn't have that Headband of Intellect until, I'd say, 12th level.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 6, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Also, keep in mind that he wouldn't have that Headband of Intellect until, I'd say, 12th level.




That wouldn't affect skill points, though.

Pinotage


----------



## Rayex (Jun 6, 2006)

Hehe. They should be correct though, I did the math a few times, and no I did not add skill points from the item. However, there might be something wrong, as I remember changing his int score at some point, after I first did the skill... I'll check it later today, and give a breakdown of how I did it.

My calculations:

Warmage: 2+2int/level (x4 1st level)
Level1: concentration4, spellcraft4, Arcana4, Planes2
Level2: concentration5, spellcraft5, Arcana5, planes2
Level3: concentration6, spellcraft6, Arcana6, planes3
Level4: concentration7, spellcraft7, Arcana7, planes3
Level5: concentration8, spellcraft8, Arcana8, planes4
Level6: concentration9, spellcraft9, Arcana9, planes4
Level7: concentration10, spellcraft10, Arcana10, planes5
Level8: concentration11, spellcraft11, Arcana11, planes5
Level9:	concentration12, spellcraft12, Arcana12, planes6
Level10: concentration13, spellcraft13, Arcana13, planes6, (1point leftover)
Elemental Savant: 2+2int/level
Level11: concentration14, spellcraft14, Arcana14, planes8 (1point from this level, 1point from leftover from level10)
Level12: concentration15, spellcraft15, Arcana15, planes9
Level13: concentration16, spellcraft16, Arcana16, planes10
Level14: concentration17, spellcraft17, Arcana17, planes11


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2006)

Behold, Kuma! HP are the only thing I haven't filled in. I seem to recall those would be calced by the GM.

[sblock=Kuma]Name: Kuma
Race: Human
Class/Level: Barbarian 1 / Sorceror 4 / Dragon Disciple 9
Gender: Male
Exp: 

Desc
Kuma is a tall, burly human man bearing tribal tattoos over his upper arms and down his back. His shoulders are broad, and his musculature seems impossibly dense and defined, with almost no fatty tissues to cushion it. His size and build are relatively normal though, compared to the deep rust colored scales that crust his chest and portions of his back, arms, and head. A thick, bony ridge has developed over where his eyebrows once were, curving into a pair of vestigial horns that sweep back over his ears. His teeth have grown thick and viciously sharp, and his fingernails into reinforced claws. He wears a long loincloth of mithril chain and leather, along with a specially made breastplate of segmented mithril. He wields a two handed sword of black blade, inscribed with celestial runes that blaze with white fire when they touch evil. When Kuma rages, he often exhales thick plumes of smoke from his nostrils.

Strength (STR) 26 (10 pts +2 lvl +4 dragon disciple +4 item)
Dexterity (DEX) 12 (4 pts)
Constitution (CON) 21 (6 pts +1 lvl +2 dragon disciple +4 item)
Intelligence (INT) 12 (2 pts + 2 dragon disciple)
Wisdom (WIS) 10 (2 pts)
Charisma (CHA) 12 (4 pts)

Alignment: Chaotic Good
AC: 27 (10 +1 Dex + 10 armor + 3 natural +3 deflection)
Hit Points: 12+4d4+9d12+70
Movement: 40'

Init: +1
Base Attack Bonus: +9/+4	
Melee Attack: +17/+12
Ranged Attack: +10/+5
Fort: +18
Reflex: +9
Will: +14

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus skills

Class Abilities:
Rage 3/day
Fast Movement
-
Summon Familiar
-
Natural Armor +3
Ability Boosts: Str +4, Con +2, Int +2
Claws/Bite (1d4/1d6)
Breath Weapon 4d8 fire, 30' cone, 1/day
Blindsense 30'
Wings, 40' average

Skills: 
Climb (Str) +12 (4 ranks + 8 Str)
Intimidate (Cha)+5 (4 ranks + 1 Cha)
Survival (Wis) +4 (4 ranks + 0 Wis)
Swim (Str) +12 (4 ranks + 8 Str)
Concentration (Con) +13 (8 ranks + 5 Con)
Knowledge (arcana) (Int) +9 (8 ranks + 1 Int)
Listen (Wis) +10 (10 ranks + 0 Wis)
Search (Int) +10 (9 ranks + 1 Int)
Spot (Wis) +10 (10 ranks + 0 Wis)

Feats
1 Eschew Materials
1 Power Attack
3 Cleave
6 Still Spell
9 Extra Rage
12 Hover

Languages - Common, Draconic

Spells

0 level - 6/6
Detect Magic
Light
Mage Hand
Mending
Prestidigitation
Arcane Mark

1st level - 7/7
True Strike
Shield
Weapon Shift

2nd level - 9/9
See Invisible

Money - 719gp, 4sp

Weapons -
Holy Adamantine Greatsword +2, +19/+14, 2d6+14, 19-20 x2, 8lbs, 35050

Armour -
Mithril Breastplate +5, +10 AC, 15lbs, -1 check, 15% fail, 29200

Gear -
- In Haversack
Bedroll, 1sp, 5lbs
Blanket, 5sp, 3lbs
50' silk rope, 10gp, 5lbs
Tent, 10gp, 20lbs
Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs
10 days trail rations, 5gp, 10lbs

- On person
2 scroll cases, 2gp, 1lb
2 belt pouches, 2gp, 1lb

Magic -
Belt of Strength and Con +4, 40,000
Cloak of Resistance +4, 16000
Ring of Protection +3, 18000
Necklace of Adaptation, 9000
Wand of Stoneskin (25/50), 16750
Silversheen, 250

Background: 
Kuma is one of a relative primative tribe of humans that lives in the steppelands of the frozen north. His tribe occupies a series of caverns and hollowed out tunnels carved into the walls of a dormant volcano that stands alone; the result of a violent eruption millenia ago. The lava pools and superheated rock in the depths below keep the temperature farther up relatively comfortable, even in the deep of winter, making it a much vied-for home. Kuma's clan has fought for and won their place there, and they guard it zealously. The tribe's legends state that once a great dragon-god laired here, and that it brought the people there to serve it and to be its favored. One day the dragon left, leaving behind a royal line of people who it had shared its essence with to rule in its stead, until it returned.

In time, the dragon blood of the royal line thinned to the point where it could no longer be seen. It became customary for any new chief to prove his link to the dragon god by proving his mettle outside the mountain...venturing into other lands and undertaking great deeds. On his return, he would sing his deeds to the tribe, and if they were sufficient, he would be accepted.

Kuma is of the blood of kings, among his people. In accordance with the traditions, he left the mountain and trekked the miles south to the warmlands. There he met worthy companions, and worthy challenges, and in battle proved his name. In the process though, he learned something that shook him to the core. He learned that dragons, while powerful, were not gods...and that the crimson drake that once ruled his people had almost certainly been a tyrant, and his tribe's ancestors, its slaves. Even as he struggled to awaken the vestiges of dragon heritage within himself, Kuma made a vow to find the dragon that had once ruled the mountain in the north; or one like it...and slay it. He would bring its head back with him to prove to the tribe once and for all that the legends were false...making sure that they would never again be the thralls of a wyrm. By might and by magic, he would turn the power of the dragon that lurked within him against that of the creatures themselves and buy his tribe freedom for all time.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2006)

Feel free to suss out Arriana, Malvoisin. She's done bar the story type stuff. Or will be in a tick when I spend her last 3,000gp (Chime of Opening).

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 8, 2006)

Same here. Done except for the last 30000 gp or so, but that'll mostly go into 'disposables'. Background and stuff is mostly worked out - I just need to write it down.   

Pinotage


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2006)

Rayex, I find that I really can't disagree with how you handled your skill points, so we'll call it fine.  Royce is the first officially approved character, go ahead and post him in the Rogue's Gallery.

Rogue's Gallery Thread


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2006)

Daz, I've been looking over Arriana.  Things mostly look good.

One question: Did you include her -1 STR penalty in determining her attack roll mods for the rapier?

Also, there is a line with the Shock Bolts about seeking foes under cover, which I assume is unintentional.

And again, those pesky skill points. Did you take the full +4 bonus across all 13 levels? I don't think it works that way, does it?  Wouldn't you only be able to factor in a +2 bonus until level 4, and then +3 until level 8?  Input from anyone else on this would be welcome. Figuring skill points for high level characters always vexes me.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2006)

I almost forgot.... Hit points for Royce = 99


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 8, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> And again, those pesky skill points. Did you take the full +4 bonus across all 13 levels? I don't think it works that way, does it?  Wouldn't you only be able to factor in a +2 bonus until level 4, and then +3 until level 8?  Input from anyone else on this would be welcome. Figuring skill points for high level characters always vexes me.




Yip, me too. I run a 15th level game and the first thing I asked my players was to give me a skill breakdown. Rather have the player do the work than the DM, who's already busy enough as it is with checking 5 or 6 sheets and planning for the adventure. I agree with what you did on Royce's skills - I think they're correct. I haven't checked Arriana's skills, but a breakdown is always helpful. I think you're right, though - the Int increases weren't factored in correctly.

Aethor's skills are indicated per class in brackets after the particular skill. No cross-class skills were taken, so those numbers should match the ranks.

Pinotage


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2006)

Shayuri,

Would you be so kind as to break down on Kuma's character sheet how his ability scores were derived. (i.e., Where were the points spent, what comes from leveling up, what comes from items, etc.)?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2006)

Yes indeed!

Fixed on the posted character sheet.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2006)

Pinotage,

I've been looking over Aethor....

Once again, those skills....I agree with your assertion that he should have 126 skill points to assign.  But, when I add up your assigned ranks, I get 137.  Can you double check that math for me?


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 8, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Pinotage,
> 
> I've been looking over Aethor....
> 
> Once again, those skills....I agree with your assertion that he should have 126 skill points to assign.  But, when I add up your assigned ranks, I get 137.  Can you double check that math for me?




Rogue Skills: 8+1(Int)=9 per level
Barbarian Skills: 4+1(Int)=5 per level
Fighter Skills: 2+1(Int)=3 per level

Total Skills: Rogue 1 (36) + Rogue 2-11 (90) + Barbarian 1 (5) + Fighter 2 (6) = 137 or 126/5/6 by class.

I think you missed the skills for Fighter and Barbarian.

Pinotage


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2006)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> Rogue Skills: 8+1(Int)=9 per level
> Barbarian Skills: 4+1(Int)=5 per level
> Fighter Skills: 2+1(Int)=3 per level
> 
> ...




Okay, you're right. Sorry about that.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2006)

Shayuri,

Let's see, Kuma is coming together well....

I see you've got him listed as being able to cast 9 2nd level spells per day, which I assume is a typo (Should be 3 per day)

And, I think you used 61 skill points, should be 60.

That's about all I can see!

HP will be 182.

Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh, and Shayuri, I don't have the Spell Compendium, so can you detail 'Weapon Shift' for me?

Thanks!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2006)

Actually, Dragon Disciples gain additional spell slots per day as a class feature (they do not gain caster levels, just spell slots). I put all 6 of his gained slots in the 2nd level position. Hence, 9 2nd level spells per day. Makes Stilled 1st level spells more usable. 

I shall review his skills at once, and make the needed adjustments.

Edit - Ah ha! I see it now. He did spend 61 points because that's how many he has. Just one level ago, he gained +2 to his Intelligence from being a Dragon Disciple. This is a permanant change, and so netted him one "extra" skill point to spend at level 14.

Weapon Shift is a short term (1 minute/lvl) transmutation that affects a touched weapon (Will save negates if it's attended, or magic), changing it into any other weapon desired. It retains any magic qualities and any special material regardless of the new form. The size is consistant with the caster's size (I don't think it's adjustable, unless the base weapon is already the wrong size).

Oh, and it doesn't create ammo...so while you CAN turn a sword into a bow, if you don't have arrows there's not much point to it.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2006)

Pinotage,

I think Aethor is just about ready to go.  Skills look good. 

I do need to know the sources of a couple of his items....Band of Persuasion, and Ghostblight.  I'm having trouble pinning those down.

Go ahead and spend the rest of your cash on the 'disposables' you wanted, too, please.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2006)

Shayuri,

Bonus spells, so noted.  I was just confused by the way you accounted for them.

Skills are approved.

Kuma is finished!  Go ahead and copy him over to the Rogue's Gallery when ready.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 8, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Pinotage,
> 
> I think Aethor is just about ready to go.  Skills look good.
> 
> ...




Band of Persuasian is a Circlet of Persuasion, but I just can't see a dwarf walking around with a circlet, so it's now a cloth band around his head inscribed with ancient dwarven runes. Ghostblight is from Complete Adventurer - turns a weapon into a ghost touch weapon for 3 rounds after application.

I've got the list of wands/scrolls done, but I need to check it again because I'm slightly overspent and it's a 'long' list!     I'll also have to explain a few spells since I only used Spell Compendium and Core spells, but you don't have the Spell Compendium.

Pinotage


----------



## Gli'jar (Jun 9, 2006)

I have to just work on appearance, personality and background for Isfendiyar I think the rest is done, depending on the answer to the question below. 

For the remaining monies, can that be held as random expensive spell components or do you want it detailed out, example is 10,000gp of spell components vs 5000gp diamond, 500gp black pearl, 50gp statuette, etc.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 9, 2006)

I was sur ethat when your int went up you got the skill points from first level, thought I'd read it somewhere recently - I'll edit the skills dwon, remove the reference to the once seeking bolts and do the other thing as soon as I can.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 9, 2006)

Malvoisin, I'm all done with Aethor. Let me know if there are any problems, or if you want to know what a certain spell from the Spell Compendium does (or even if I've gone overboard on the wands and scrolls and need to trim back!).

Pinotage


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 9, 2006)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> I have to just work on appearance, personality and background for Isfendiyar I think the rest is done, depending on the answer to the question below.
> 
> For the remaining monies, can that be held as random expensive spell components or do you want it detailed out, example is 10,000gp of spell components vs 5000gp diamond, 500gp black pearl, 50gp statuette, etc.




Gli'jar, I'm okay with you just holding aside some cash for spell components.  I'm really not much of a stickler for components overall.

I'll be going over Isfendiyar today, and I'll let you know if I see any issues.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 9, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I was sur ethat when your int went up you got the skill points from first level, thought I'd read it somewhere recently - I'll edit the skills dwon, remove the reference to the once seeking bolts and do the other thing as soon as I can.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz




Thanks, Daz!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 9, 2006)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> Malvoisin, I'm all done with Aethor. Let me know if there are any problems, or if you want to know what a certain spell from the Spell Compendium does (or even if I've gone overboard on the wands and scrolls and need to trim back!).
> 
> Pinotage




Well, that certainly is a lot of wands and scrolls, but I'm fine with it.  Seems to fit the character concept.

I certainly will need to know what several of those spells do, but we can cross that bridge when we come to it.

Aethor is ready to go over to the Rogues Gallery, with 134 hit points.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 9, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Well, that certainly is a lot of wands and scrolls, but I'm fine with it.  Seems to fit the character concept.
> 
> I certainly will need to know what several of those spells do, but we can cross that bridge when we come to it.
> 
> Aethor is ready to go over to the Rogues Gallery, with 134 hit points.




Excellent! Thanks! We starting this weekend then? Or Monday?

Pinotage


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 9, 2006)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> Excellent! Thanks! We starting this weekend then? Or Monday?
> 
> Pinotage




I think there is a good possibility of starting this weekend...at least with some initial role-playing, scene-setting, etc.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 9, 2006)

Gli'jar, I looked over Isfendiyar, and I think he looks great.  He is ready to be copied over to the Rogues Gallery, with 75 hit points.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 9, 2006)

Before we get started, I have one other request to make of all players.

Can each of you put together a little 'cheat sheet' detailing any persistent effects (i.e., special senses, immunities, auras, etc.) that I need to remember. This gives me a handy reference point, and allows me to avoid having to memorize every detail of five high-level character sheets.

Translation: Helps me not screw up so much. 

Along those lines, I encourage all of you to 'seed' your posts with crunchy goodness once we start.  Give me those skill checks, attack bonuses, damage spreads, spell details, etc., in game, if you can.  It really helps.

Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey all, 

I've decided to get the IC thread rolling, so those who are ready can introduce their characters and establish their reasons for coming to Prophet's Leap.  This is really just a prelude to the main game, which is of course, all about the dungeon.  But, it gives you the chance to introduce the PCs to one another, and hopefully have a little fun role-playing your characters.

Lost Tomb of the Sphinx Queen In-Character Thread

See you all there!


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 9, 2006)

Aethor 'Gtharg' Silvermane, Male Dwarf, Rogue/Fighter/Barbarian 11/1/2, NG

AC: 30, Flat-Footed 17, Touch 30, hp 134

Listen +12, Spot +17

Important Abilities:

Darkvision 60 ft.
Evasion
Trap Sense +3
Uncanny Dodge
Improved Uncanny Dodge
Special Ability (Slippery Mind)


----------



## Gli'jar (Jun 10, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Gli'jar, I looked over Isfendiyar, and I think he looks great.  He is ready to be copied over to the Rogues Gallery, with 75 hit points.




I incorporated the HPs, finished personality, background and appearance, and copied him over into the Rogues Thread.  I made a change however and bought 4 scrolls, banishment, greater dispel magic, break enchantment and dispel evil, the rest of the monies is alotted to spell components.


----------



## Gli'jar (Jun 10, 2006)

Binder Isfendiyar Tal'Utel, Cleric 6 Radiant Servant of Ra 8, Human

AC 23, Flat 23, Touch 12, SR20, HP 75, Fort 14, Reflex 7, Will 22

Impt Skills: Con+17, Heal +23(25 w/ Kit), Know Religion +19, Sense Motive +14, Spellcraft +15

Languages: Common Celestial Abyssal Infernal

Class Features:
--Aura    --Turning Undead   --Radiance   --Divine Health   --Maximize Healing
--Aura of Warding   --Positive Energy Burst    --Domain Abilities

Feats:
Aug Healing,  Xtra Turning (X2), Zen Archery, Div. Sp. Pwr., Dmn. Spontaneity (Glory)

Active Spells: 
Renewal Pact, Stalwart Pact


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 10, 2006)

Okay, update time.....

Rayex, just waiting for you to post Royce over in the Rogue's Gallery.

D20Dazza, waiting for final editing and pending approval of Arriana to be posted in the RG.

And, everyone, don't forget that the IC thread is up and running!  Jump on in and introduce your PC to Prophet's Leap.  Really, it won't bite!  It's fun!


----------



## Gli'jar (Jun 10, 2006)

Have to do some traveling this weekend for family college graduation. Will post Sunday Evening (PST).


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi Malvoisin,

Made edits here, just need to do background

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 11, 2006)

Arriana, Female Catfolk (LA+1) Rogue 7/ Dungeon Delver 6 (Complete Adventurer)

AC 26, Flat 26, Touch 17, (+4 v traps) HP , Fort 7, Reflex 15 (19 v traps), Will 4

Impt Skills: Dis Dev +20, Hide +20, Know (Dun) +14, Lis +10, MS +20, OL +20, Search +20, Spot +18, Survival +13 (+19 underground), Tumble +20, UMD +19

Languages: Common, Feline, Draconic, Gnoll, Halfling, Sylvan

Class Features:
Evasion - Successful save versue half damage spell results in no damage.
Uncanny Dodge - Retain Dex bonus to AC if flat-footed or struck by an invisible opponent
Darkvision
Reduce - reduce person 3/day (caster level equals class level)
Stone cunning - as dwarf
Augury 2/day - free action (caster level equals class level) 
Skill mastery - (choose 3+Int bonus worth of skills) Take 10 even if stressed or distracted
Improved Evasion - no damage on successful saves versus certain attcks (like fireball, dragon breath) and half damage on a fail.
Blindsense 1/day - 1 minute per caster level, no need to make Spot or Listen checks to locate a target within range (30')
Passwall 1/day - (caster level equals class level)

Feats:
Alertness - +2 Listen and Spot checks
Blind-fight - reroll any miss chance due to concelament once; invisible attackers do not gain a bonus to hit (unless it's a ranged attack); darkness and poor invisibility result in 3/4 movement instead of half
Nimble Fingers - +2 Disable Device and Open Lock
Rapid Reload - reload hand crossbow as a free action; fire as often as youcan a bow
Quick Draw - draw weapon as a free action


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 12, 2006)

Update:

Dazza, I'll go over the final edits for Arriana tomorrow, and assign hit points for her at that time.

In the meanwhile, feel free to introduce her over in the In-Character thread, as Shayuri and Pinotage have done.

Along those lines, we need to see Royce and Isfendiyar there too!  Join in, fellows!


----------



## Rayex (Jun 12, 2006)

I am sorry for being MIA the last few days, but due to a brief visit to the hospital I've been unable to come online. I asked my better half to write a notice in the Talking the Talk forum, but I cannot find it there, so now I wonder where he posted... Poor thing barely know the difference between a mouse and a keyboard   
Anyway, I'm busy tonight, but I will be back and continue tomorrow evening.


----------



## Gli'jar (Jun 14, 2006)

It was not mentioned.  Will you do all rolling for us or do you want us to roll, using online rollers and link the results?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> Dazza, I'll go over the final edits for Arriana tomorrow, and assign hit points for her at that time.
> 
> ...



Sorry Malvoisin, I tried posting last night but as I did so ENWorld seemed to crash, I tried 3 or 4 tims but no dice. Will post something now.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 14, 2006)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> It was not mentioned.  Will you do all rolling for us or do you want us to roll, using online rollers and link the results?




I'd be happy to have the players roll for themselves as much as possible.  For example, you can roll for your own skill checks, attack and damage rolls, etc.

This is not mandatory, but it would help me save time.

Good question, thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 14, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Sorry Malvoisin, I tried posting last night but as I did so ENWorld seemed to crash, I tried 3 or 4 tims but no dice. Will post something now.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz




Yes, I have also been frustrated a few times lately by the site's unavailability.

Perfectly understandable.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 14, 2006)

Dazza,

Sorry it took so long, but Arriana is now approved for the Rogue's Gallery.

She has 63 hit points.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Dazza,
> 
> Sorry it took so long, but Arriana is now approved for the Rogue's Gallery.
> 
> She has 63 hit points.



No worries mate, moving her to the RG now

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 14, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'd be happy to have the players roll for themselves as much as possible.  For example, you can roll for your own skill checks, attack and damage rolls, etc.
> 
> This is not mandatory, but it would help me save time.
> 
> Good question, thanks!




Any preference for an online site?

Pinotage


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 15, 2006)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> Any preference for an online site?
> 
> Pinotage




Sure, I really like Invisible Castle.

It has a really easy way to link to the rolls you make, it auto-formats the result, and all you have to do is copy and paste the code.  

Just make sure you enter your character's name when you roll, and all should be well.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 16, 2006)

It seems that we are near to bringing the establishing scene to a close. 

Thus far, it seems that the party is wishing to hire the services of Knag'rr the Finder in the evening, to guide the group into the desert hills and seek out Khubsheth.  Feel free to refute any part of that interpretation that may be incorrect.  

Go ahead and take all the time you need to finalize introductions and plans, I'm not trying to rush anyone.  Once I get a sense that the everyone has said his/her piece, and is ready to go, I'll push you on.

I want to say how much I've enjoyed the characterization so far.  For a dungeon crawl with 'throw-away' characters, you've all really done a nice of capturing the personalities of your PCs (as well as the flavor of the setting) in your posts.

Keep it up!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey all, 

Sorry for my lack of posting over the last two days, it was a very busy weekend, what with Father's Day and all.

Expect a new post for the game later today.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 19, 2006)

No worries Mal, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 19, 2006)

No problem. Weekends are not always good for most of us. Particularly us fathers.

Pinotage


----------



## Gli'jar (Jun 20, 2006)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> No problem. Weekends are not always good for most of us. Particularly us fathers.
> 
> Pinotage




My first fathers day as a father.  5 month old daughter.  What a life changer.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 20, 2006)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> My first fathers day as a father.  5 month old daughter.  What a life changer.




You can say that again. Thankfully my kids are now older (4 and 2), so life has returned somewhat to normal.

Pinotage


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2006)

12, 9 and 7 for me - all boys


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm going away for work until next Thursday and won't have any net access so can you please NPC me? I'll try and get something up over the weekend though, real life game tonight but.

Apologies

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 27, 2006)

Malvoisin, are you still around? Haven't heard from you in over a week.

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, it looks like the DM has gone missing. What's the plan? Are we going to hang around for a while and wait, or does somebody else want to take over the reigns?

Pinotage


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 29, 2006)

Without the adventure I'm afraid I couldn't.

We should give Malvoisin a little more time, too often real life interfers and slows us down for a time 

Personally, I hope everything is alright and he/she hasn't taken ill or anything.

Let's just hang on a few more days.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Gli'jar (Jul 1, 2006)

Not sure if anyone else caught it but... There is a thread,
 Absent - Malvoisin has had a tough week.....  He has been ill.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for that Gli'jar, I hadn't seen it

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 7, 2006)

To my players,

With sincere apologies (and probably to no one's great surprise), I am announcing that I have to put all my games on hold for the indefinite future.

For a variety of reasons, my life has just become too busy to support running Play by Post games. I would love to be able to continue, but I just don't have time right now. I regret this very much, and have enjoyed the time I was able to spend Dming here. It may be that at some point in the future, I will be able to return as a player or DM, and if so, I hope there will still be interest from all of you. You're a fine bunch of people.

Thanks for understanding,
Malvoisin


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 7, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> To my players,
> 
> With sincere apologies (and probably to no one's great surprise), I am announcing that I have to put all my games on hold for the indefinite future.
> 
> ...




All the best Malvoisin!

Pinotage


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah what Pinotage said, I'll continue to be subscribed to the thread so if you get the urge just give us a shout out here.

Good luck

Daz


----------



## Gli'jar (Jul 8, 2006)

It is a subscribed thread so if/when you decide things slow down enough and want to restart, I will be around.  Good luck in your endeavors.


----------

